# Windows 10: Microsoft integriert Anti-Cheat-Software ins System



## Zelada (3. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Microsoft integriert Anti-Cheat-Software ins System* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Windows 10: Microsoft integriert Anti-Cheat-Software ins System*


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USA911 (3. Juni 2017)

Und damit fängt Microsoft an, den Privaten Rechner zu Überwachen und den Nutzer daran, das er selber an seinem System und an seinen Daten herum basteln kann. Ich benutze für meine Originalspiele, die ich besitze (älteres Coleur) oft Images um den Datenträger (CD / DVD) zu schonen. Ebenfalls habe ich Sicherheitskopien dieser Datenträger. Ich besitze das Recht dies zu tun, nun kann das ganze schön Unterbunden werden...

Ein weiterer Schritt den Nutzer an seinem eigenen Gerät einzuschränken!


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2017)

Ich entscheide selbst ob ich im Single Player Cheate oder nicht !

Ausserdem könnte damit Win10 auch global die Modding Szene in Fallout / Skyrim / Minecraft / Ark usw töten.


----------



## Austrogamer (3. Juni 2017)

Wo ist dieser Game Monitor überhaupt? Ich habe Windows 10. Ich möchte ihn gegebenenfalls abschalten (-können). 

Soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich irgendwo Windows Game Mode (?) abgeschaltet - falls das dasselbe ist. Ich brauch keine unproduktiven Hintergrundprozesse die nur Performance kosten. Ich finde, die sehr wünschenswerte Cheaterbekämpfung obliegt den Veranstaltern der jeweiligen Onlinegames, nicht einem Betriebssystem.


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Juni 2017)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Wo ist dieser Game Monitor überhaupt? Ich habe Windows 10. Ich möchte ihn gegebenenfalls abschalten (-können).
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich irgendwo Windows Game Mode (?) abgeschaltet - falls das dasselbe ist. Ich brauch keine unproduktiven Hintergrundprozesse die nur Performance kosten. Ich finde, die sehr wünschenswerte Cheaterbekämpfung obliegt den Veranstaltern der jeweiligen Onlinegames, nicht einem Betriebssystem.


Da du wohl nicht weißt was das Insider-Programm ist und du es damit auch nicht nutzt kannst du ihn auch nicht finden.

Du müsstest dich erst für das Insider Programm, was im Endeffekt das öffentliche Betatest Programm von Windows ist, anmelden und dann könntest du ihn finden.


----------



## Entkryptor (3. Juni 2017)

> Zweifellos sind Cheating und Piraterie zwei der größten Probleme in der Szene. Ob Game Monitor diesen Einhalt gebieten kann?



Was soll denn diese Pro-Kontrollsystem-Aussage? Einhalt gebieten, in dem man auf den privaten Klos eine Kamera installiert um sehen zu können, ob man auch ordnungsgemäß sein Geschäft hineinplumst?

Sicher hat man das in Mehrspielerumgebungen nicht zu tun! Das zu regulieren verantwortet aber dann die Spielergemeinde und der Anbieter. 

Habe schon beim alten Doom aus 1992 "gemogelt" um mal alle Waffen anschauen zu können oder besonders schwierige Stellen zu schaffen. Schade dass mir damals noch kein Großkonzern in meinem Zimmer den korrekten moralischen Weg aufgezeigt hat, wie der Herr Kolumnenschreiber dies offenbar unterstützt.

(Sollte der von mir zitierte Satz keine Meinungsäußerung dargestellt haben, ist meine direkte Kritik daran als obsolet zu betrachten.)

Zudem ist "Raubkopie" eine moralisierende Propagandavokabel, die neu erfunden wurde, infolge der Urheberrechtsnovelle nach der Jahrtausendwende, als die Rechte des Eigentums eingeschränkt wurden. Ich präpheriere: verschenkte Sicherheitskopien. 

Finde die Meinung von dem allseits wenig beliebten Dieter Bohlen bei B.Kerner zu dem Thema überraschend gegen den Strom:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF3u-ZpB_Eo

(Darf man Videoverknüpfungen reinstellen? Wenn nicht, Verzeihung. Dann löscht den Adressverweis.)

Mir scheint, je jünger die Leute sind, desto unklarer ist diesen, was hier mit uns gemacht wurde und wird. Die, die etwas älter sind, schaffen es noch ab und zu über diesen jüngst anerzogenen Tellerand hinaus und zurück zu blicken.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Und damit fängt Microsoft an, den Privaten Rechner zu Überwachen und den Nutzer daran, das er selber an seinem System und an seinen Daten herum basteln kann. Ich benutze für meine Originalspiele, die ich besitze (älteres Coleur) oft Images um den Datenträger (CD / DVD) zu schonen. Ebenfalls habe ich Sicherheitskopien dieser Datenträger. Ich besitze das Recht dies zu tun, nun kann das ganze schön Unterbunden werden...
> 
> Ein weiterer Schritt den Nutzer an seinem eigenen Gerät einzuschränken!


 falsche News? ^^ Es geht um CHEATEN, nicht Cracken.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Juni 2017)

Danke, aber nein danke.

Es endet aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach doch nur wieder in mehr Gängelung für den Kunden und wer cheatet um geht es eh.


----------



## 1xok (4. Juni 2017)

Linux.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Linux.



Wenn doch nur alle Spiele darüber laufen würden. Solange das nicht geht, bringt einem das als Spieler nicht viel.


----------



## BigLittleBear (4. Juni 2017)

Wie sich alle aufregen, hat Microsoft ein paar Cheater Tukken aufgeschreckt? Alle die sich aufregen und mutmaßen das ihr geliebter Cheat im Einzelplayer nicht mehr gehen wird, bitte Leute, wann hat sich jemand jemals dafür interessiert was ihr im Einzelplayer macht? Dafür wird sich auch nie jemand interessieren. Im Multiplayer ist und war es immer das Problem das die Cheats als Overlay laufen oder als verstecktes Programm im RAM usw., wenn Microsoft jetzt mit Spieleentwicklern zusammenarbeitet und hilft das auszuschließen, ist das eine geile Sache. Jeder normale Gamer ist froh über jede Möglichkeit die Cheater Idioten aus den Spielen zu verbannen.


----------



## redneck33 (4. Juni 2017)

Das traurige ist ja das hacker genau durch solche schlupflöcher in dein system einsteigen können. Je mehr wege gelegt werden umso..... hat keinen sinn geh dlc kaufen und spiel pokemon und call of duty.


----------



## USA911 (4. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> falsche News? ^^ Es geht um CHEATEN, nicht Cracken.



Die Geschichte zeigt uns und auch die Gegenwart, das Systeme die eingeführt werden um eine Sache zu verhindern immer weiter und weiter ausgebaut werden, auch auf Sachen die Sie nie vorhatten. Selbst die Politiker (Bsp. Merkel: Mit mir wird es nie eine Maut geben) halten sich nicht an ihre Aussagen.

Ich seh das rein nach dem Motto: Wir haben nicht vor eine Mauer zu bauen!


----------



## USA911 (4. Juni 2017)

BigLittleBear schrieb:


> Wie sich alle aufregen, hat Microsoft ein paar Cheater Tukken aufgeschreckt? Alle die sich aufregen und mutmaßen das ihr geliebter Cheat im Einzelplayer nicht mehr gehen wird, bitte Leute, wann hat sich jemand jemals dafür interessiert was ihr im Einzelplayer macht? Dafür wird sich auch nie jemand interessieren. Im Multiplayer ist und war es immer das Problem das die Cheats als Overlay laufen oder als verstecktes Programm im RAM usw., wenn Microsoft jetzt mit Spieleentwicklern zusammenarbeitet und hilft das auszuschließen, ist das eine geile Sache. Jeder normale Gamer ist froh über jede Möglichkeit die Cheater Idioten aus den Spielen zu verbannen.



Das heißt Du wärst auch damit Einverstanden, das Bosch da es ein Hauptausrüster von Autos ist, dir Fahrweisen unterbindet, die mit Deinem Auto möglich wären? Ein Betriebssystem hat lediglich das System am laufen zuhalten und Programme auszuführen und nicht auf Programme und deren Anwendung einfluß zunehmen!


----------



## 1xok (4. Juni 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur alle Spiele darüber laufen würden. Solange das nicht geht, bringt einem das als Spieler nicht viel.



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Ich bin ja auch Spieler und spiele ausschließlich unter Linux:

Steam Community :: 1xok :: Games

Unter Linux funktionieren viele dieser Anti-Cheat-Systeme nicht richtig oder sind relativ leicht zu umgehen. Trotzdem habe ich noch nie gecheatet und kenne auch niemanden, der das tut.


----------



## Pherim (4. Juni 2017)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich irgendwo Windows Game Mode (?) abgeschaltet - falls das dasselbe ist. Ich brauch keine unproduktiven Hintergrundprozesse die nur Performance kosten. Ich finde, die sehr wünschenswerte Cheaterbekämpfung obliegt den Veranstaltern der jeweiligen Onlinegames, nicht einem Betriebssystem.



Der Game Mode wurde mit dem Creators Update im April eingeführt und soll eben gerade sicherstellen, dass keine "unproduktiven Hintergrundprozesse" die Performance beeinträchtigen. Wie viel das bringt sei mal dahingestellt (ich selbst nutze Windows 10 nicht zum Spielen, da ich es nur auf meinem Laptop habe, der nicht Gaming-tauglich ist), aber Performance kosten sollte er eigentlich nicht. Außerdem muss er anscheinend in jedem Spiel separat aktiviert werden, auch wenn er global eingeschaltet ist.

Mehr Informationen dazu: Windows 10 - Game Mode: Was er bringt & wie er funktioniert


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Ich bin ja auch Spieler und spiele ausschließlich unter Linux:
> 
> Steam Community :: 1xok :: Games
> 
> Unter Linux funktionieren viele dieser Anti-Cheat-Systeme nicht richtig oder sind relativ leicht zu umgehen. Trotzdem habe ich noch nie gecheatet und kenne auch niemanden, der das tut.



Nur weil du niemanden kennst heißt das noch lange nicht, das gerade aus genannten Gründen vielleicht Linux sogar sehr populär bei Cheatern ist. 

Problem beim Linux-Gaming ist halt, vieles funktioniert nicht oder nur mit extrem viel Frickelei im Emulator. Und selbst bei nativen Spielen ist die Performance bei modernen Titeln bis zu teilweise 50 Prozent schwächer. D.h. meine teure 300 Euro Grafikkarte wird zu einer 100 Euro Karte degradiert. Denke nicht, dass das vielen Zockern gefällt. 

Vom Rest des Systems mal ganz abgesehen. Effektiv ist sogar ein Mac dann besser zum Zocken geeignet (sieht man auch am Verbreitungsgrad, Macs liegen weitaus höher als Linux-PCs). 

Wer aber am PC so problemlos und vielseitig zocken möchte und so wenig Einschränkungen haben will wie es nur geht, der kommt um Windows nicht herum.


----------



## Hasamoto (4. Juni 2017)

Ich habe schon vor einigen Monaten geschrieben das Win 10 programme ausschliest.

Keiner wolte mir glauben.

Und um erlich zu sein langsam habe ich keine lust mehr laufend vor Win 10 zu warnen.
Packt euch wieder Win 7 Drauf und Ende.
Wer das nicht macht hat kein recht sich zu beschweren und hier rumzujammern.
den Schlimmer wir es auf jeden fall noch werden


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2017)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor einigen Monaten geschrieben das Win 10 programme ausschliest.
> 
> Keiner wolte mir glauben.


Weil das Blödsinn ist!



> Und um erlich zu sein langsam habe ich keine lust mehr laufend vor Win 10 zu warnen.


Dann höre doch auf damit und verschone uns.



> Packt euch wieder Win 7 Drauf und Ende.


Sorry, kommt gar nicht in die Tüte, Win 10 ist erheblich besser. 



> Wer das nicht macht hat kein recht sich zu beschweren und hier rumzujammern.
> den Schlimmer wir es auf jeden fall noch werden


Ach, das Jammern ist bei solchen News an der Tagesordnung. Am Ende sind die Auswirkungen sowohl der News als auch der Jammerer gleich Null. Eben weil das eh alles nicht so kommt.


----------



## Svatlas (4. Juni 2017)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor einigen Monaten geschrieben das Win 10 programme ausschliest.
> 
> Keiner wolte mir glauben.
> 
> ...



Welche Programme soll WIN10 denn ausschließen? Nach dem Motto "Du kommst hier nicht rein?" Du hörst Dich mehr nach diesen immer wiederkauenden Verschwörungs-Theoretiker an. Ich möchte Dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist doch alles absoluter Käse. WIN 10 ist mit Abstand das beste Betriebssystem seit Jahren/Win7. Ich nutze es jetzt seit über 1 Jahr und bin voll und ganz zufrieden und bis jetzt konnte ich alle Programme installieren. Vielleicht bist Du ja auch nur angepisst, weil Du deine ganzen illegalen Programme/Cheatprogramme nicht verwenden kannst. Wobei mir das auch neu wäre, das man diese nicht installieren kann. Solange du keine Fakten bringst, ist das alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Sanador (4. Juni 2017)

Wieso diese Abneigung gegenüber Windows 10?
Bei Windows 8 konnte ich es noch wegen des Kachel-Designs verstehen, aber hier?

@Topic
Da Microsoft den Windows-Store immer weiter verbessert, ist es logisch, nun auch mit einem eigenen Anti-Cheat-Schutz  zu kommen.


----------



## battschack (4. Juni 2017)

BigLittleBear schrieb:


> Wie sich alle aufregen, hat Microsoft ein paar Cheater Tukken aufgeschreckt? Alle die sich aufregen und mutmaßen das ihr geliebter Cheat im Einzelplayer nicht mehr gehen wird, bitte Leute, wann hat sich jemand jemals dafür interessiert was ihr im Einzelplayer macht? Dafür wird sich auch nie jemand interessieren. Im Multiplayer ist und war es immer das Problem das die Cheats als Overlay laufen oder als verstecktes Programm im RAM usw., wenn Microsoft jetzt mit Spieleentwicklern zusammenarbeitet und hilft das auszuschließen, ist das eine geile Sache. Jeder normale Gamer ist froh über jede Möglichkeit die Cheater Idioten aus den Spielen zu verbannen.



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das das was bringen wird? ^^
Verstecke prozzese usw werden doch eh schon von vieeeelen anti cheat tools gescannt ohne erfolg eigentlich.

Wird doch wohl eh nur für spiele über microsofts store sein denke ich. Naja egal nach 1-2monaten haben die das auch umgangen...




Sanador schrieb:


> Wieso diese Abneigung gegenüber Windows 10?
> Bei Windows 8 konnte ich es noch wegen des Kachel-Designs verstehen, aber hier?
> 
> @Topic
> Da Microsoft den Windows-Store immer weiter verbessert, ist es logisch, nun auch mit einem eigenen Anti-Cheat-Schutz  zu kommen.




Denke auch das es nur für ihr eigenes store zählt. Ob es erfolgreich sein wird bezweifle ich aber irgendwie. im moment juckt das sowieso kein einzigen cheater denke ich. Da 99% über steam oder was auch immer zockt


----------



## 1xok (4. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur weil du niemanden kennst heißt das noch lange nicht, das gerade aus genannten Gründen vielleicht Linux sogar sehr populär bei Cheatern ist.
> 
> Problem beim Linux-Gaming ist halt, vieles funktioniert nicht oder nur mit extrem viel Frickelei im Emulator. Und selbst bei nativen Spielen ist die Performance bei modernen Titeln bis zu teilweise 50 Prozent schwächer. D.h. meine teure 300 Euro Grafikkarte wird zu einer 100 Euro Karte degradiert. Denke nicht, dass das vielen Zockern gefällt.
> 
> ...



Vorsicht mit pauschalen Aussagen! Es kommt immer ganz darauf an, was jemand spielt. X-Plane z.B. liefert unter Linux stabilere Bildraten als unter Windows, zumindest wenn man sich diesen Benchmark ansieht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5ygXe9fWR4

Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass jetzt einer der Hobby-Piloten, die ihr Leben vor diesem Spiel verbringen, deswegen nach Linux wechselt. 

Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier.

Leuten pauschal zu unterstellen, dass sie cheaten und ihnen deswegen ein Anti-Tampering aufzuzwingen, ist für mich ein NoGO. Ein System, dass das mit mir macht, verletzt mich in meiner Menschenwürde. Das ist mir kein Spiel wert. Früher als ich noch OpenArena gespielt habe, da schlug immer mal jemand mit einem AimBot auf. Die höhnischen Chat-Kommentare haben ihn schnell vertrieben oder er bekam vom Admin einen Eintrag in der Firewall. Bei dem Theater, was heutzutage darum gemacht wird, fordert man die Leute ja regelrecht heraus, denke ich. Aber nicht mein Problem. Solche Spiele sind für mich eh Geschichte. Umso weniger würde ich so ein System in meinem Betriebssystem dulden.


----------



## DAmado (4. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Leuten pauschal zu unterstellen, dass sie cheaten und ihnen deswegen ein Anti-Tampering aufzuzwingen, ist für mich ein NoGO. Ein System, dass das mit mir macht, verletzt mich in meiner *Menschenwürde*.



Vielen vielen Dank 1xok für diesen herrlichen Kommentar. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so laut gelacht als wie ich das gelesen hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Leuten pauschal zu unterstellen, dass sie cheaten und ihnen deswegen ein Anti-Tampering aufzuzwingen, ist für mich ein NoGO.


 nur weil etwas kontrolliert wird, heißt das nicht, dass pauschal etwas unterstellt wird. Du denkst ja auch nicht, dass man den Bürgern pauschal Straftaten unterstellt, nur weil die Polizei Streife fährt... oder dass ein Kaufhaus allen Kunden pauschal Diebstahl unterstellt, nur weil ein Hausdetektiv nach Ladendieben Ausschau hält...  im Gegenteil: gerade ein gutes Anti-Cheat-Tool sorgt ja dafür, dass die ehrlichen Gamer von dem Geschwür der Cheater verschont bleiben.



> Ein System, dass das mit mir macht, verletzt mich in meiner Menschenwürde.


 Bitte was? ^^  In Deiner Menschenwürde? ^^  Verletzt es dich auch in Deiner Menschenwürde, wenn du einer Politesse begegnest, die ja auch nix anderes als eine Art "Anti-Cheat"-Einheit für parkende Autos ist? ^^  Selten so was komisches gelesen, falls das ernst gemeint sein sollte...  an sich sogar eine absolute Frechheit gegenüber den zahlreichen Menschen auf dieser Welt, bei denen die Menschenwürde tatsächlich verletzt wird. 




> Früher als ich noch OpenArena gespielt habe, da schlug immer mal jemand mit einem AimBot auf. Die höhnischen Chat-Kommentare haben ihn schnell vertrieben oder er bekam vom Admin einen Eintrag in der Firewall.


 Dummerweise zeigt die Erfahrung aber, dass das nicht reicht. Bei kleineren Nischen-Games oder Games, bei denen eine Partie nur dann anfängt, wenn einer wirklich als Admins die Partie offiziell "eröffnet",  da mag das ja funktionieren. Aber bei Spielen, die von Massen betrieben werden, kannst du das vergessen. Da lacht sich der Cheater nur halbtot, wenn die Leute sich über ihn aufregen, und so viele Admins, um die Partien zu kontrollieren, kannst du nicht mal ansatzweise ans Land ziehen.  Daher sind Anti-Cheat-Funktionen unerlässlich, außer dem Spielepublisher ist es scheissegal, dass viele Leute das Game meiden, weil da zu viele Cheater unterwegs sind.

Und selbst wenn es genug Admins gäb: wie oft passiert es, dass einfach nur "gute" Gamer dann gekickt werden, weil der Admin ihn fälschlicherweise für einen Cheater hält, oder dass "die Mehrheit" ihn per Abstimmung kickt, nur weil sie keine Chance gegen den haben? Da sind dann sich die, die den guten Spieler kicken, die wahren Cheater...


Ob eine Anti-Cheat-Funktion dann im Spiel eingebaut ist, im System oder per Tool, das man nebenbei starten muss, spielt dabei an sich keine Rolle. Wer vor "Überwachung" Schiss hat, der muss ohnehin jegliche Onlineverbindung unterlassen, denn wenn eine "böse" Firma jemanden "ausspähen" wollte, könnte sie dies auch heimlich zB im Multiplayermodus verstecken.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2017)

Die Aussage von 1xok ist Satire pur. Muß immer noch lachen. Was das mit dem Thema Menschenwürde zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Microsoft bringt ein integriertes Anti-Cheat-Tool. Stört mich persönlich nicht. Wenn die Firmen darauf setzen erspart man sich in Zukunft vielleicht endlich den Mischmasch aus Fairfight, Punkbuster und Co. die manchmal herumspinnen.

Solange Microsoft keine seriöse Third Party Software blockiert, daß diese nicht nutzbar ist, ist mir das ganze egal. Die einzige "grenz"wertige Software die ich ab und zu nutze ist ein VPN-Tool. Damit ich ausländische Spieleversionen aktivieren kann. Sonst habe ich nichts verfängliches an Programmen. Nicht mal ein CD-Brennprogramm.

Das einzige mal in meinem gesamten Gamerleben wo ich gecheatet hatte war im Singleplayer von Hidden&Dangerous (Anno 1999/2000 ?).  Aber auch nur weil die Flugbootmission mit der damaligen Hardware trotz Übererfüllung der Hardwarevorraussetzungen defacto unspielbar war, hab ich die Mission gescipt. Es gab in der Mission extreme Ruckler und Framedrops, daß man absolut 0 Chancen hatte hier die Mission zu lösen. Ansonsten habe ich prinzipiell auf Cheats verzichtet. Im MP erst Recht. Aber auch im SP habe ich sonst nie gecheatet. Warum sollte ich mir mein Spiel selbst versauen, wenn ich mir einen Vorteil verschaffe ?


----------



## 1xok (4. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Aussage von 1xok ist Satire pur. Muß immer noch lachen. Was das mit dem Thema Menschenwürde zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Microsoft bringt ein integriertes Anti-Cheat-Tool. Stört mich persönlich nicht. Wenn die Firmen darauf setzen erspart man sich in Zukunft vielleicht endlich den Mischmasch aus Fairfight, Punkbuster und Co. die manchmal herumspinnen.
> 
> Solange Microsoft keine seriöse Third Party Software blockiert, daß diese nicht nutzbar ist, ist mir das ganze egal. Die einzige "grenz"wertige Software die ich ab und zu nutze ist ein VPN-Tool. Damit ich ausländische Spieleversionen aktivieren kann. Sonst habe ich nichts verfängliches an Programmen. Nicht mal ein CD-Brennprogramm.



Ja, aber Du hast ein Leben, oder? Ich will Deiner Phantasie hier mal etwas auf die Sprünge helfen. Mir fällt nämlich ein, ich kenne indirekt doch jemanden, der (vielleicht) mal gecheatet hat.  Der hat bei seinem *privaten* Steam Profil folgendes stehen:



> 1 VAC-Ausschluss	| Informationen
> xxxx Tag(e) seit dem letzten Ausschluss



Das xxxx dürft ihr durch eine vierstellige Zahl ersetzen. Ich kenne die Person nicht, aber mit ein bisschen Social Engineering bekäme ich auch Name und Adresse raus. 

Also, da hat jemand mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren gecheatet und wird dafür ein Leben lang auf Steam gebrandmarkt?  Für jeden sichtbar? 

Und das wünscht Du Dir jetzt als integralen Bestandteil Deines Betriebssystems? Damit es dann irgendwann auch Deine Facebookkontakte angezeigt bekommen, dass Du mit 14 mal bei CS geschummelt hast? Muss man ja nicht ins Detail gehen. Details interessieren sowieso niemanden. Man schreibt einfach: "Online-Betrug". Passt. Kapiert jeder.  

Seid doch nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass das auf Spiele begrenzt bleibt. Es ist in eurem Leben. Jeder denkt sich seinen Teil, wenn er so etwas sieht. Es aktiviert jedes erdenkliche Vorurteil. Und die Geheimdienste greifen solche Informationen sowieso mit Freuden ab.  Einem Parteifreund von mir wäre auf einer Urlaubsreise in die USA mal fast die Einreise verweigert worden, weil er bei der Anreise zu einem längst vergangenen Bundesligaspiel im "falschen" Bus gesessen hatte. Ja, die schreiben jeden auf der in einen bestimmten Bus sitzt und das wandert dann direkt in die Kartei für potentiell gefährliche Personen aka "Gefährder". 

Und wie sich VACs und dergleichen wohl in Zukunft auf unsere Versicherungsbeiträge auswirken? Online-Dating-Agenturen haben sicherlich auch Interesse an diesen Daten. 

Es tut mir wirklich sehr Leid: Nein, das alles ist keine Satire sondern bereits schon heute die bittere Realität. Die kann einem manchmal wie Satire vorkommen. All diese Daten werden natürlich gesammelt und dann in einem völlig anderem Kontext, an den ihr heute nicht mal im Traum denkt, gegen euch verwendet. 

Auf Steam kann ich zur Not verzichten. Auf mein Betriebssystem definitiv nicht. Mein Computer, meine Daten - das bin ich.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit pauschalen Aussagen! Es kommt immer ganz darauf an, was jemand spielt. X-Plane z.B. liefert unter Linux stabilere Bildraten als unter Windows, zumindest wenn man sich diesen Benchmark ansieht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5ygXe9fWR4



Ich schrieb ja auch gerade deswegen, bei grafisch modernen Games. Dass mal ein technich uraltes oder simples Spiel, das speziell für Linux angepasst wurde besser läuft betreitet niemand. Es bleiben trotzdem Ausnahmen. Und bei den Spielen ist der Rechner praktisch egal. Aber wer sich extra einen 1000 - 1500 Euro oder gar teureren PC für Gaming kauft um dann möglichst schnelle und gute Grafik zu haben, der ist bei Linux eben komplett falsch, weil er unter Wine eben maximal DX9 Grafik bekommt, vom Frickelfaktor mal ganz abgesehen. Bis der mit Spielen anfängt haben Windows Zocker das Game halb durch. 

Und der Rest deiner Aussage, naja, die Kommentare darunter sagen es deutlich.

Edit: Das private Steam Profil ist nicht öffentlich einsehbar, deswegen heißt es ja privat. Was den Rest bzgl. USA Einreise angeht, da würde ich auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, wer weiß, was da sonst noch in seiner Akte stand. Aber das die Geheimdienste sein Steam Profil interessiert grenzt schon an Wahnvorstellung. Da muss er schon ziemlich viel Mist gebaut haben vorher, bevor sie sich das anschauen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (4. Juni 2017)

Ich warte erstmal ab, was genau das Anti-Cheat sein soll. Es ist bisher nur im Insider-Programm und man weiß absolut nichts darüber. Arbeitsweise, nötige Berechtigungen usw.
Daher ist die Aufregung nicht wirklich begründet.

Skepsis dem gegenüber gerne, auch kritische Fragen. Das ist absolut notwendig, aber hier jetzt den Untergang der Privatsphäre und der Menschheit zu erklären ist dann doch arg übertrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2017)

Was Du mit dem Bus erzählst klingt echt nach Münchhausen. Beim besten Willen. Ich weiß wie die Einreise in die USA funktioniert. War mittlerweile 3 x dort. Da interessiert sich keiner mit welchem Bus Du mal in Deutschland gefahren bist. Das klingt echt nach einer Räuberpistole. Abgesehen einmal von der Nachprüfbarkeit.

Das einzige Frageprotokoll was man ausfüllen muß besteht neben den Angaben zur Privatperson aus Fragen ob Familienmitglieder bei der SS waren bzw. zum Background der Familie im 2. WK, ob man muslimische Tendenzen/Verbindungen pflegt u.ä., am Reisepaß sehen die in welchen Ländern man vorher gewesen ist. Aber sonst ?

Beim besten Willen aber das mit dem Bus klingt echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Was das Cheaten betrifft: Wenn Steam das mit dem cheaten registriert was hat das mit Windows zu tun ? Und wenn jemand einen richtigen Ausschluß hatte muß er mehr als nur mal kurz gecheatet haben. War wohl einer der üblichen Regular-Cheater in Counterstrike ?

Und ich finde es durchaus schon interessant wer meine Mitspieler sind. Ich verurteile keinen fürs Cheaten in der Vergangenheit. Was jemand im SP macht ist mir persönlich auch Banane. Aber wenn ich weiß daß jemand zum cheaten tendiert achte ich halt genauer auf seinen Spielstil.

Und was ich mir wünsche und was ist sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich habe nur gesagt, daß es mir im Prinzip egal ist, wenn sich das ganze auf das Gebiet Cheatkontrolle beschränkt. Was darüber hinaus möglich ist ist vorerst fiktiv und bleibt abzuwarten.

Was Geheimdienste interessiert ob jemand cheatet oder nicht ist auch so eine Sache. Die interessiert das absolut nicht. Wie kommst Du darauf ? Die interessieren sich eher für Mailverkehr u.ä. wenn spezielle Schlagworte darin auftauchen. Aber diese ganzen Bedenken nur wegen dem geplanten Cheattool haben teils schon fast pathologische Züge. Oder hast Du auch Bedenken wegen den Modulen Fairfight oder Punkbuster ? Nein ? Warum da nicht ? Die Programme machen im Prinzip auch nichts anderes. Und solange nichts näheres zu dem Tool bekannt ist ist diese Panikmache ehrlich gesagt etwas überzogen. Und den Gedankengang vom Cheattool zum Staat bzw. Geheimdiensten ist auch arg weit hergeholt. Die interessieren sich dafür 0.

Und daß Windows nach Redmond "telefoniert" sprich Infos schickt ist schon seit WIN 7 bekannt. Nichts neues. Das wurde selbst bei XP mit einem Patch eingepflegt. Das ist eine uralte Geschichte.


----------



## 1xok (4. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch gerade deswegen, bei grafisch modernen Games. Dass mal ein technich uraltes oder simples Spiel, das speziell für Linux angepasst wurde besser läuft betreitet niemand. Es bleiben trotzdem Ausnahmen. Und bei den Spielen ist der Rechner praktisch egal. Aber wer sich extra einen 1000 - 1500 Euro oder gar teureren PC für Gaming kauft um dann möglichst schnelle und gute Grafik zu haben, der ist bei Linux eben komplett falsch, weil er unter Wine eben maximal DX9 Grafik bekommt, vom Frickelfaktor mal ganz abgesehen. Bis der mit Spielen anfängt haben Windows Zocker das Game halb durch.



Also mit entsprechenden Erweiterung kannst Du für einen Flugsimulator alleine soviel ausgeben wie für einen PC. Was ist ein modernes Game? Tomb Raider und andere Spiele haben zwar den "Wow"-Faktor, aber mit der Realität hat die Grafik nicht sehr viel zu tun. Die eines X-Plane schon sehr viel eher. 

Meine Spiele laufen heute unter Linux bestens. Deswegen muss ich nicht schlecht über andere Systeme reden/schreiben. Ein modernes Spiel ist für mich z.B. Minecraft. Mir gefallen Aufbauspiele wie Tropico oder rundenbasierte Rollenspiele. All das läuft ohne das geringste Problem. Ich habe alleine auf Steam Spiele für Jahre genug.


----------



## 1xok (4. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was Du mit dem Bus erzählst klingt echt nach Münchhausen. Beim besten Willen. Ich weiß wie die Einreise in die USA funktioniert. War mittlerweile 3 x dort. Da interessiert sich keiner mit welchem Bus Du mal in Deutschland gefahren bist. Das klingt echt nach einer Räuberpistole. Abgesehen einmal von der Nachprüfbarkeit.



Ging damals glaube ich sogar hoch bis zum NRW Innenministerium. Hatte einige erwischt. Es ist die Datei "Gewalttäter Sport". Damit gibt es immer wieder Ärger:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...sierung-von-Fussballfans-stoppen-2840935.html



> Was Geheimdienste interessiert ob jemand cheatet oder nicht ist auch so eine Sache. Die interessiert das absolut nicht. Wie kommst Du darauf ?



Die interessiert natürlich alles, weil Profiling und Rasterfahndung nun mal genauso funktionieren. Data Crunching wurde auch im amerikanischen Wahlkampf genutzt. Je mehr Daten Du hast, desto besser. Informationen zu einzelnen Nutzern, die ein Betriebssystem geordnet und verifiziert zur Verfügung stellt, sind  natürlich Gold wert. Daran sind eigentlich alle interessiert, nicht nur die Geheimdienste, aber die natürlich auch. Die speichern auch noch ganz andere Daten auf Vorrat. 



> Und daß Windows nach Redmond "telefoniert" sprich Infos schickt ist schon seit WIN 7 bekannt. Nichts neues. Das wurde selbst bei XP mit einem Patch eingepflegt. Das ist eine uralte Geschichte.



Und deswegen ist es jetzt plötzlich gut?

Denkt einfach mal darüber nach. Ihr sollt deswegen jetzt nicht eure Windows-PC platt machen. Nur nachdenken.


----------



## battschack (5. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Aussage von 1xok ist Satire pur. Muß immer noch lachen. Was das mit dem Thema Menschenwürde zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Microsoft bringt ein integriertes Anti-Cheat-Tool. Stört mich persönlich nicht. Wenn die Firmen darauf setzen erspart man sich in Zukunft vielleicht endlich den Mischmasch aus Fairfight, Punkbuster und Co. die manchmal herumspinnen.
> 
> Solange Microsoft keine seriöse Third Party Software blockiert, daß diese nicht nutzbar ist, ist mir das ganze egal. Die einzige "grenz"wertige Software die ich ab und zu nutze ist ein VPN-Tool. Damit ich ausländische Spieleversionen aktivieren kann. Sonst habe ich nichts verfängliches an Programmen. Nicht mal ein CD-Brennprogramm.
> 
> Das einzige mal in meinem gesamten Gamerleben wo ich gecheatet hatte war im Singleplayer von Hidden&Dangerous (Anno 1999/2000 ?).  Aber auch nur weil die Flugbootmission mit der damaligen Hardware trotz Übererfüllung der Hardwarevorraussetzungen defacto unspielbar war, hab ich die Mission gescipt. Es gab in der Mission extreme Ruckler und Framedrops, daß man absolut 0 Chancen hatte hier die Mission zu lösen. Ansonsten habe ich prinzipiell auf Cheats verzichtet. Im MP erst Recht. Aber auch im SP habe ich sonst nie gecheatet. Warum sollte ich mir mein Spiel selbst versauen, wenn ich mir einen Vorteil verschaffe ?



Nur weil man abundzu mal im sp cheatet versaut man sich doch nix... Manche spiele die ich gekauft habe war ab z.B 50% so öde(skyrim)fallout 4) und noch noch am langweilen bis ich cheate das es halt etwas schneller geht. Weil man es ja dann doch durch spielen will da man haufen kohle dafür bezahlt hat^^

Geilsten sind immer noch leute im steam  wo rum meckern das viele cheaten im witcher 3 das es ja garned möglich sei so schnell durch zu spielen blabla aber haben mods installiert wo alle skills freischaltet/inv unendlich groß... usw xD


@ich hab wirklich nix gegen cheaten und steam bannt keine leute wo im SP cheaten. Er hat im MP cheats genommen und fertig da finde ich es ok das es sein lebenlang drin steht! Wäre er nicht erwischt geworden würde er heute warscheinlich noch weiter machen...


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Wie gesagt im SP ist das eine persönliche Entscheidung, wenn man cheaten will. Ich verurteile (im Gegensatz zum Cheateinsatz im MP) auch keinen dafür. Ich finde es auch idiotisch, daß Rockstar bei GTA V den FOV-Slider oder andere Mods im SP als Cheaten brandmarkt und dann herumspinnt wenn jemand in den MP will.  Solange er das nur im SP macht und das Spiel im MP "original" bleibt ohne Mods oder Tools, kann Rockstar das doch vollkommene Wurst sein. Im MP sollten möglichst identische Vorraussetzungen gelten: Kein Einsatz von irgendwelchen Mods, keine Cheats. Die reine Spielerleistung sollte hier zählen. Definitiv.

Ich finde es auch albern, daß z.B. beim neuen Doom sobald man ausversehen auf die Consol-Taste kommt ohne eine einzige Eingabe in der Konsole vorzunehmen (z.B. im Eifer des Gefechts) das Spiel im SP plötzlich nichts mehr zählt. Dann sollen die im Spielemenü einen Schalter anbieten, der die Konsole deaktiviert (diese brauche ich eh nicht und habe die bei noch keinem Spiel genutzt). Was soll der Blödsinn ? Das ist es was mich bei Doom wahnsinnig gemacht hat. Und ein Grund warum ich das neue Doom bislang nicht beendet habe. Nicht mal ein Neustart der Kampagne hat diesen Eintrag beseitigt! Ich weiß nicht ob man das Manko bereits gefixt hat. Weil ich als "Cheater" eingestuft wurde obwohl ich absolut nichts getan hatte.

Ich habs wie gesagt nur 1 einziges mal anno 1999/2000 gecheatet weil die Mission unspielbar wurde ab dem Gegenangriff). Ansonsten ziehe ich auch bei jedem noch so öden Spiel das Spiel komplett durch. Dann mache ich eher mal eine Pause von dem Spiel bis ich wieder Lust darauf habe. Aber nicht irgend etwas verändern um zu beschleunigen o.ä.

Und ein Spiel wie Fallout 4 sehe ich nicht als öde an. Für das Spiel brauche ich aber meine spezielle Stimmung/Laune und auch zu dem Zeitpunkt für die kommende absehbare Zeit "Luft" und Zeit für Spielen damit ich das Spiel regelmäßig voranbringen kann. Wenn ich weiß, daß ich in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen aufgrund der Arbeit oder was auch immer kaum Zeit zum spielen haben werde, beginne ich so ein Spiel gar nicht erst. Da suche ich mir eine ruhigere Zeit dafür aus. 

Ansonsten finde ich die Fallout-Teile spitze. Ich käme nie auf die Idee dort irgend etwas zu boosten, zu skippen zu cheaten, abzukürzen um schneller im Finale zu sein. Das sind halt große "RPG"-Titel wobei ich den Begriff RPG in dem speziellen Fall jetzt nicht so stringent verstanden wissen will sondern nur als Beschreibung dienend, was den spielerischen Umfang und die Spieldauer der Teile betrifft. Ich weiß daß Fallout 3/New Vegas/4 strenggenommen keine richtigen RPGs sind sondern eher Action-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen. Aber bei den Fallout-Teilen kommt man schon wenn man wirklich alles sehen und machen will locker auf 3-stellige Stundenzahlen pro Teil.

Ich möchte ein Spiel in dem Tempo erleben wie sich das der Entwickler eigentlich gedacht hat. Das gleiche gilt für andere Titel mit großem Spieleumfang wie AC, Farcry 3/4, Watchdogs 1/2, GTA und eigentlich für jedes andere Spiel. Waren dort in vielen Fällen (insbesondere bei den Ubisofttiteln) teils zu viele Sammelobjekte verstreut ? Na klar. Keine Frage. Da waren die Maps insbesondere bei den FC-Teilen teils wirklich überladen mit diversem Sammelsurium (irgendwelche Relikte, Geldkisten, Interest Points was auch immer). Trotzdem habe ich alles mitgenommen und alles gemacht. Auch wenn es je nach Tagesstimmung teils langatmig gewesen war, diese freizuschalten. Da habe ich aber zu der Zeit auch die entsprechende Laune dazu gehabt. Und irgendwie hat die Suche nach den Eingängen zu den Schätzen/Fundorten auch irgendwo seinen Reiz gehabt. Weil man dreidimensional denken muß. Man steht am Fundpunkt, sieht aber nichts. Dann weiß man halt daß es irgendwo einen Eingang gibt, der in eine Höhle führt die unter einem liegt. Entweder einen Brunnen wo man reinklettert oder weiter tiefer im Berg einen Höhleneingang, der aber auch gern mal 800 m weiter entfernt in der Pampa liegen kann. Oder im Extremfalle nur per Tauchgang erreichbar.

Ich kaufe mir auch keine Zeitsparerpacks oder irgendwelche Shortcuts. Auch wenn diese Packages insbesondere gern von Ubisoft aber auch von EA für die Battlefieldteile angeboten werden. Warum sollte ich mein Spiel auf eigene Intention künstlich verkürzen ? Ich möchte so viel wie möglich aus einem Spiel herausholen. Auch von der Spieldauer her. Dauert es 75 h ist es doch gut so. Will ich etwas kurzweiliges greife ich zu einem anderen Spiel.

Wenn ich z.B. ein COD-Titel spiele (soll auch vorkommen), dauert das bei mir auch nicht nur 5-6 h wie bei vielen sondern eher 12-15 h im SP. Aber auch nur weil ich nicht durch die Levels hetze und ich alle Intels suche.

Entweder liegt das an meinem Alter, daß mich die Spieldauer bzw. längere ruhigere Passagen nicht stören oder die heutige Jugend will alles möglichst schnellschnellschnell hinter sich bringen. So richtig auf AHDS getrimmt und unter Strom. So habe ich zumindestens den Eindruck. Ich weiß es nicht. Aber wehe das Spiel ist dann wieder zu kurz. Das ist irgendwie ein komischer Widerspruch der sich da öffnet....

Z.B. in Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 habe ich (bis jetzt) insgesamt 65 h versenkt bis ich auch das allerletzte Fitzelchen gelöst habe (jedes einzelne Steam-Achievement ist freigeschaltet). Dann kommt sicher noch Zeit oben drauf, wenn dann irgendwann der Seasonpaßinhalt kommt (der MP-Part interessiert mich hierbei nicht wirklich aber die beiden kommenden Singleplayermissionen erwarte ich). Andere haben das Spiel vielleicht schon in 20 oder 30 h durchgespielt. Weil sie z.B. die Sammelobjekte einfach konsequent ignorieren, die Waffen nicht durchsehen, diese nicht großartig anpassen und nur schnell durch die Levels durchrushen, eventuell auch Nebenmissionen ignorieren/übersehen/skippen (weil z.B. vom Missionsstrang "Noch zu erledigen I bis V die Teile I bis III in Akt 3 zu finden sind (Teil 1 ist ja automatisch aktiviert wenn man den nicht verschiebt aber danach muß man die folgenden Teile manuell aktivieren und findet diese nicht so offensichtlich). Diese sind dann nur über einen aktiven Rücksprung in Akt 3 aktivierbar. Dafür muß man im Laptop suchen. Denn bei Freischaltung des Missionsstrangs Noch zu erledigen war der Akt 3 längst abgeschlossen und es stand die finale Mission in Akt 4 an (das scheint irgendein Bug im Missionsstrang zu sein). Und Teil 4 und 5 aktivieren sich auch erst dann, wenn die jeweils vorherigen Teile erledigt worden sind. 

Und weil einige auch keinen Wert auf Steamachievements legen sind sie schneller mit diversen Spielen durch als ich zum Beispiel.

So nach dem Motto  wenn die Achievements automatisch kommen (wie Abschluß Akt 1, 2, 3, 4, Spiel abgeschlossen) ok, wenn nicht halt auch gut. Für einige Dinger muß man halt nachsehen bzw. seinen Spielstil, bei manchen Spielen auch die benutzten Waffen danach anpassen. Das machen viele eben nicht. Die nutzen eine Lieblingswaffe und schließen damit die Level ab.

Für einige Achievements braucht man auch Geduld oder halt mehrere Versuche, weil man seine Art zu spielen entsprechend verbessern muß. Beispiele sind z.B. Aufgaben wie Mission X nur mit Pistole lösen oder Mission Y nicht sterben oder Mission Z ohne Sanipack überstehen. Sind mal 2 Beispiele darunter definitiv aus der Sniper Elite-Spielereihe. Das mit der Pistole gabs auch weiß nur nicht welches Spiel genau das war.

Z.B. haben nur ca. 0,25% das Achievement "Tod von unten". Oder ich weiß nicht wieviele 0,x % den Longrangeshot (über 500 m Distanz mit 10-fach Zielfernrohr) in Ghost Recon 3 erreicht haben. Schlichtweg weil sich kaum ein Gamer die Mühe macht sich die Achievements genauer anzusehen und sein Spielstil danach auszurichten bzw. dem fehlenden Willen das Achievement erreichen zu wollen. Nicht weil die Achievements per se so schwer zu erreichen sind. Teilweise sind die sogar echt simpel. Aber die prozentuallen Freischaltungen unter den Gamern scheinen das bei den Steamachievements nahezulegen.

Daran merkt man, daß viele Gamer die Spiele einfach nur so durchrushen (Hauptsache die Credits vom Spiel sehen) und danach ex und hopp mit dem Spiel statt auch mal die Challenge anzugehen so viel an Achievements zu lösen wie angeboten werden. Daran merkt man die unterschiedliche Spielkultur und -Einstellung der Generationen.

Aber jedem nach seinem Geschmack.


----------



## battschack (5. Juni 2017)

@michael da geb ich dir bei vieles recht besonders bei doom...

Aber mich persönlich stört z.B in bf1 das man erst alles freischalten muss. Warum muss das so sein? Macht bf1 kein spaß mehr wenn es bei jedem alles frei wäre wie früher? Auch ich kaufe mir diese dinge nicht. Aber ich hätte es z.B so wie früher lieber. Sollen sie es doch so machen wie im cs fertig. Pro kill ein paar spiel geld und man kann sich kaufen was man möchte  Aber so kann man halt keine Booster käse mehr verkaufen und deswegen wird es nie wieder wie früher sein -.-

Oder Achievements sind auch rein garnix für mich. Einzige spiel wo ich in meinem leben mal gezielt ein paar erfolge gesammelt habe war in Wow


Ich spiele gerne aber soviel geduld habe ich dann doch nicht das ich alles und jedes erfolg mitnehmen muss.

Aber wie du schon sagtest. Aber jedem nach seinem Geschmack.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juni 2017)

Das mit BF finde ich auch nicht optimal gelöst. Keine Frage. Und einige der Freischaltungen werden sicher auch wieder ausschließlich nur kaufbar sein. So wie eine Waffe in BF3 oder wars BF4 ? Die es nur in einer kaufbaren Kiste gab. Das ist halt leider die neue schöne Spielewelt. 

Das empfinde ich auch als negativ. Die sollen pro Spielrunde Warbonds ausgeben und man kann sich davon jede Ausrüstung kaufen die man haben will. Ohne Echtgeldeinsatz. Und ohne zu warten, daß man die Wunschausrüstung erst freischaltet, wenn man 50 andere vorher erreicht hat. Bin aber bei BF1 nicht so firm. Hätte aber gedacht, daß das mittlerweile so der Fall ist, daß man gleich das kaufen kann was man will. Daß man nur die entsprechende Summe an Warbonds haben muß. Hab BF1 lange nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Im MP sollten möglichst identische Vorraussetzungen gelten: Kein Einsatz von irgendwelchen Mods, keine Cheats. Die reine Spielerleistung sollte hier zählen. Definitiv.



Hängt ganz davon ab, ob man kooperativ oder gegeneinander spielt. Warum soll man nicht auf seinem eigenen ARK-Server cheaten? Und wenn man sich gut kennt, ist das sowieso noch mal was anderes. Das kann witzig sein, einfach um mal jemanden zu veräppeln. Wenn man sich kennt, weiß man ja auch, wann man aufhören sollte. Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr erscheint mir cheaten durchaus spaßig. Und um nix anderes geht es beim Spielen. 

Die lebenslange VAC von dem genannten Gamer hat mich etwas geschockt. Da hört der Spaß in der Tat auf. Das ist dann für mich kein Spiel mehr. Ich weiß allerdings nicht unter welchen Bedingungen genau Valve eine solche VAC verhängt. Auf meinem eigenen ARK-Server läuft auch VAC, obwohl ich das nie bestellt habe. Hab mich jetzt noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Wäre jetzt aber irgendwie absurd, wenn ich einen VAC-Ausschluss für meinen eigenen Server kassieren würde, oder? Ist das möglich?

Ich meine, alleine dass man sich solche Gedanken macht, ist doch schon bescheuert. In meinen Augen haben solche Sanktionen außerhalb des bezahlten E-Sports nichts zu suchen. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit VAC oder anderen Systemen? Ich denke mal, VAC ist das meist genutzte und auch das mit den gravierendsten Auswirkungen. An Steam führt  nun mal kaum ein Weg vorbei. Muss ich Angst haben eine VAC zu kassieren, wenn ich auf meinen eigenen Servern cheate? Spiele wie ARK unterstützen das ja sogar. Wenn ich da  das Admin-Passwort habe, kann ich eigentlich machen, was ich will.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und weil einige auch keinen Wert auf Steamachievements legen sind sie schneller mit diversen Spielen durch als ich zum Beispiel.
> [...]
> Für einige Achievements braucht man auch Geduld oder halt mehrere Versuche, weil man seine Art zu spielen entsprechend verbessern muß. Beispiele sind z.B. Aufgaben wie Mission X nur mit Pistole lösen oder Mission Y nicht sterben oder Mission Z ohne Sanipack überstehen. Sind mal 2 Beispiele darunter definitiv aus der Sniper Elite-Spielereihe. Das mit der Pistole gabs auch weiß nur nicht welches Spiel genau das war.
> 
> ...


Das ist ja gerade das Interessante an Achievements: Daß man dadurch teilweise motiviert wird, das Spiel ganz anders zu spielen. zB wenn ein NPC, den man normalerweise direkt umnietet, erst *nach *dem Level Boß sterben darf. oder man nur eine bestimmte Menge Ressourcen sammeln darf und somit taktisch anders vorgehen muß.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Also mit entsprechenden Erweiterung kannst Du für einen Flugsimulator alleine soviel ausgeben wie für einen PC. Was ist ein modernes Game? Tomb Raider und andere Spiele haben zwar den "Wow"-Faktor, aber mit der Realität hat die Grafik nicht sehr viel zu tun. Die eines X-Plane schon sehr viel eher.
> 
> Meine Spiele laufen heute unter Linux bestens. Deswegen muss ich nicht schlecht über andere Systeme reden/schreiben. Ein modernes Spiel ist für mich z.B. Minecraft. Mir gefallen Aufbauspiele wie Tropico oder rundenbasierte Rollenspiele. All das läuft ohne das geringste Problem. Ich habe alleine auf Steam Spiele für Jahre genug.



Ernsthaft jetzt? 
Es geht nicht um das "hübsch in deinen Augen" sondern um die technischen Anforderungen. 
Und das inzwischen 2000 Indie- und 200 Mid-Sektor sowie 10 Triple A Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre unter Steam und Linux laufen ist bekannt. Ist nur ziemlich uninteressant für die große Maße der Spieler, weil eben "ihre" Spiele nicht dabei sind, von wenigen Ausnahmen eben mal abgesehen.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?
> Es geht nicht um das "hübsch in deinen Augen" sondern um die technischen Anforderungen.
> Und das inzwischen 2000 Indie- und 200 Mid-Sektor sowie 10 Triple A Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre unter Steam und Linux laufen ist bekannt. Ist nur ziemlich uninteressant für die große Maße der Spieler, weil eben "ihre" Spiele nicht dabei sind, von wenigen Ausnahmen eben mal abgesehen.



Firmen wie Feral, Aspyr oder Virtual Programming können offenbar gut von uns Linuxern leben. Da blickt man natürlich auch auf den mobilen Bereich. Dort spielt Microsoft einfach keine Rolle.  

Es erscheint super viel für Linux. Sehr hochwertige Spiele. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf Kinder. Ich kann heute die Kinder mit Linux-Systemen ausstatten. Die Kids vermissen da nichts, weil sie noch unbelastet sind und völlig offen an die Sache herangehen. Mit Windows erziehst Du Kinder einfach zu ahnungslosen DAUs und genau das möchte ich auf keinen Fall. Noch vor 5 Jahren wäre es schwierig gewesen, weil außer Minecraft praktisch nichts unter Linux lief. Da hätte ich es nicht übers Herz gebracht nur auf Linux zu setzen. Aber heute? Da müsste ich ja bekloppt sein jetzt noch Windows einzusetzen und die Kinder dumm und abhängig zu machen. In meinen Augen verletzt ein System wie Windows das Menschenrecht auf Bildung  der Kinder.

Ansonsten kann und will ich nichts schlechtes über Windows sagen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Firmen wie Feral, Aspyr oder Virtual Programming können offenbar gut von uns Linuxern leben. Da blickt man natürlich auch auf den mobilen Bereich. Dort spielt Microsoft einfach keine Rolle.
> 
> Es erscheint super viel für Linux. Sehr hochwertige Spiele. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf Kinder. Ich kann heute die Kinder mit Linux-Systemen ausstatten. Die Kids vermissen da nichts, weil sie noch unbelastet sind und völlig offen an die Sache herangehen. Mit Windows erziehst Du Kinder einfach zu ahnungslosen DAUs und genau das möchte ich auf keinen Fall. Noch vor 5 Jahren wäre es schwierig gewesen, weil außer Minecraft praktisch nichts unter Linux lief. Da hätte ich es nicht übers Herz gebracht nur auf Linux zu setzen. Aber heute? Da müsste ich ja bekloppt sein jetzt noch Windows einzusetzen und die Kinder dumm und abhängig zu machen. In meinen Augen verletzt ein System wie Windows das Menschenrecht auf Bildung  der Kinder.
> 
> Ansonsten kann und will ich nichts schlechtes über Windows sagen.



Ohje, idiologischer Propaganda-Müll der Extraklasse!

Sorry, Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs! 

Interessiert mich als Zocker alles nicht. Ich will richtige, gute, große Spiele. Kleinen Indie-Krams gibt es auf jeden System zuhauf als Beifang. Und "Kinderspiele" interessieren mich schon mal gar nicht, die meisten davon würde ich Kindern allerdings ohnehin nicht zumuten wollen.

Und ehrlich gesagt, auch mit Linux lernst du NICHTS über Computer. Du lernst, wie die Linux bedienst. Obsoletes Wissen, insbesondere wenn man es nie nutzt. Da von "unter Linux lernen sie was über Computer, unter Windows lernen sie nur Windows" zu sprechen ist blanker Hohn. 
Ich habe im Laufe der Jahrzehnte fast ein Dutzend Betriebssysteme genutzt und ihre Bedienung erlernt. Was nützt es mir heute, wenn ich weiß, wie ich ein Programm auf dem C64 lade oder die config.sys von MS DOS konfiguriere? Nichts! Systeme und Bedienung ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit. Man muss nur wissen, wie man SEIN System bedient. 

Computer sind ein Werkzeug. Ein Autofahrer muss nicht wissen, wie der Motor genau funktioniert und genausowenig muss er wissen, wie ein Computer funktioniert. Er muss nur wissen, wie man beides bedient, damit diese Hardware SEINE Anforderungen erfüllen kann.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs!



Ach wie niedlich. Wir verteilen wieder Schulnoten. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt, auch mit Linux lernst du NICHTS über Computer. Du lernst, wie die Linux bedienst. Obsoletes Wissen, insbesondere wenn man es nie nutzt. Da von "unter Linux lernen sie was über Computer, unter Windows lernen sie nur Windows" zu sprechen ist blanker Hohn.



Linux ist ein quelloffenes System. Alleine die Software die Du darüber zur Verfügung hast ist Gold wert. Es gibt für alles sehr mächtige Werkzeuge, die das System gleich mitliefert. Eben nicht nur MS Paint und das Notetab.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe im Laufe der Jahrzehnte fast ein Dutzend Betriebssysteme genutzt und ihre Bedienung erlernt. Was nützt es mir heute, wenn ich weiß, wie ich ein Programm auf dem C64 lade oder die config.sys von MS DOS konfiguriere? Nichts! Systeme und Bedienung ändern sich im Laufe der Zeit. Man muss nur wissen, wie man SEIN System bedient.



Das Assembler des C64 unterscheidet sich nicht grundsätzlich von dem einer modernen CPU. Wenn Du halt nur bedienen willst, dann ist es in der Tat egal. Du kannst das nur nicht auf Kinder übertragen. Die wissen noch gar nicht, was sie wollen. Ich halte nichts davon sie von vorneherein zu verblöden. Wer soll denn in 15 Jahren Deine tollen Spiele programmieren? Hast Du darüber schon einmal nachgedacht?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Computer sind ein Werkzeug. Ein Autofahrer muss nicht wissen, wie der Motor genau funktioniert und genausowenig muss er wissen, wie ein Computer funktioniert. Er muss nur wissen, wie man beides bedient, damit diese Hardware SEINE Anforderungen erfüllen kann.



Tatsächlich leiste ich seit über 30 Jahren immer wieder Windows-Support. Ein Grund warum ich in meiner Umgebung wo immer möglich alles auf Linux umgestellt habe. Die Büchsen laufen nämlich tatsächlich so durch wie ich sie verlassen habe. Wenn ich vor Ort bin einfach ein Update und in der Regel war es das dann. Was für ein Theater macht dagegen alleine meine derzeit einzige Windows-VM, die ich leider für eine Banksoftware brauche. Erst kürzlich hing ein Update. Erst Kollegen und Winfuture haben dann die Lösung gebracht. Und wie immer glänzte Windows mit absolut nichtssagenden Fehlermeldungen und dem Hinweis auf einen imaginären Systemverwalter.  Allein der Update-Prozess unter Windows ist doch ein Krampf ohne gleichen. Und dabei verwaltet das System praktisch keine Software.  Im Windows-Standardsystem ist ja kaum was vorhanden. Vergleiche das mal mit einem frisch installierten Ubuntu. Soviel SW wie das schon im Grundzustand mitbringt hast Du unter Windows noch nach mehren Tagen fortlaufenden Installierens nicht.  

Ich will eigentlich diese Diskussion nicht, weil ich solche OS-Battles total bescheuert finde. Soll jeder einsetzen was er mag. Nur wenn ich mir überlege, dass Kinder heute in der Regel vielleicht an Leute geraten die so denken wie Du, dann mache ich mir um den Standort Deutschland ernsthaft sorgen. *Be*dienen ist schön, nur mit irgendwas muss man eben auch sein Geld *ver*dienen. Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden ist immens, wenn Kinder von allem fern gehalten werden  und im IT-Bereich nichts mehr lernen. Die sind dann später auf dem Stand unserer Eltern. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein.


----------



## Loosa (5. Juni 2017)

Hab eben erst daran gedacht, wie ich mir als Kind nach meinem C64 einen Amiga 500 gewünscht hatte.
Zur Firmung bekam ich dann stattdessen einen gebrauchten 286er, doppelt so teuer und zur Hälfte von meinem Sparbuch finanziert. Mit Bernstein Herkulesgrafik. Weil der Nachbar meinte, dass ein Amiga ja nur zum Spielen ist. Ich hätte damals kotzen können. Und was hab ich dann mit diesem, ach so mächtigen Werkzeug, PC gemacht? Gespielt. 
Am Amiga hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch kreativeres veranstaltet. Außer Quickbasic war ja unter DOS standardmäßig nicht viel.

Soll halt jeder das System verwenden das einem gefällt. Ich wäre immer noch mit MacOS unterwegs, wenn die Vive damit laufen würde. Linux hab ich mal ausprobiert, auch in der Arbeit, aber sehe den Sinn für mich nicht. Und ohne IT sicher keine Arbeitserleichterung.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Linux ist ein quelloffenes System. Alleine die Software die Du darüber zur Verfügung hast ist Gold wert. Es gibt für alles sehr mächtige Werkzeuge, die das System gleich mitliefert. Eben nicht nur MS Paint und das Notetab.


Die alle bedienungstechnische Vollkatastrophen sind. 
Sorry, ich nutze ein paar Open Source Tools wie MP3 Tag unter Windows ansonsten inzwischen fast ausschließlich kommerzielle Programme. Die haben vernünftige GUIs, gute Bedienbarkeit, gute Anleitungen und sind in der Regel erheblich schneller.



> Das Assembler des C64 unterscheidet sich nicht grundsätzlich von dem einer modernen CPU. Wenn Du halt nur bedienen willst, dann ist es in der Tat egal. Du kannst das nur nicht auf Kinder übertragen. Die wissen noch gar nicht, was sie wollen. Ich halte nichts davon sie von vorneherein zu verblöden. Wer soll denn in 15 Jahren Deine tollen Spiele programmieren? Hast Du darüber schon einmal nachgedacht?


Programmierer sollen die Spiele programmieren, nicht jedes Kind will Programmierer werden. 
Assembler ist ein wundervolles Beispiel für ein Eigentor. Software wird seit ewigen Jahren nicht mehr in Assembler programmiert.



> Tatsächlich leiste ich seit über 30 Jahren immer wieder Windows-Support. Ein Grund warum ich in meiner Umgebung wo immer möglich alles auf Linux umgestellt habe. Die Büchse laufen nämlich tatsächlich so durch wie ich sie verlassen habe. Wenn ich vor Ort bin einfach ein Update und in der Regel war es das dann. Was für ein Theater macht dagegen alleine meine derzeit einzige Windows-VM, die ich leider für eine Banksoftware brauche. Erst kürzlich hing ein Update. Erst Kollegen und Winfuture haben dann die Lösung gebracht. Und wie immer glänzte Windows mit absolut nichtssagenden Fehlermeldungen und dem Hinweis auf einen imaginären Systemverwalter.  Allein der Update-Prozess unter Windows ist doch ein Krampf ohne gleichen. Und dabei verwaltet das System praktisch keine Software.  Im Windows-Standardsystem ist ja kaum was vorhanden. Vergleiche das mal mit einem frisch installierten Ubuntu. Soviel SW wie das schon im Grundzustand mitbringt hast Du unter Windows noch nach mehren Tagen fortlaufenden Installierens nicht.



Achje, der übliche Schnack. Und wieder ein Eigentor, da es die Banking-Software ja gar nicht erst für Linux gibt ...
Und dieses Ammenmärchen mit dem "ich habe meinen Opa auf Linux umgestellt, seitdem habe ICH keine Probleme mehr und brauche nicht mehr ständig sein System warten", kommt einfach daher, dass Opa sich nicht traut überhaupt da irgendwas am System einzustellen oder zu machen / ändern. Der klickt auf das Browsericon und das war es, maximal nutzt er noch ein E-Mail Programm. 

Und Update Probleme unter Windows? Wann hast du damit je Probleme gehabt? Ich auf etlichen Rechnern noch nie. Gelegentlich ist ein Systemstart nötig, das wars. 



> Ich will eigentlich diese Diskussion nicht, weil ich solche OS-Battles total bescheuert finde. Soll jeder einsetzen was er mag. Nur wenn ich mir überlege, dass Kinder heute in der Regel vielleicht an Leute geraten die so denken wie Du, dann mache ich mir um den Standort Deutschland ernsthaft sorgen. *Be*dienen ist schön, nur mit irgendwas muss man eben auch sein Geld *ver*dienen. Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden ist immens, wenn Kinder von allem fern gehalten werden  und im IT-Bereich nichts mehr lernen. Die sind dann später auf dem Stand unserer Eltern. Das kann nicht das Ziel sein.



Ähm, hallo!? Wenn es ums spätere Geld verdienen in der IT geht ist Linux sicherlich die letzte Wahl, mit der sich Kinder beschäftigen sollten. 
Davon ab kommt es ganz darauf an, wenn sie irgendwann tatsächlich in der IT arbeiten und in ihrer Firma dann auf BSD oder anderen Systemen irgendwas machen müssen ist es völlig unerheblich ob sie Linux kennen oder nicht.

Außerdem ist die grundsätzliche Bedienung von Systemen heute(!) eh überall ähnlich. Jeder der einmal Windows genutzt hat kommt mit ein paar Minuten Übung auch mit Mac OS oder den meisten Linux Desktops zurecht. Der Rest sind dann System-Eigenheiten, die man über die Zeit lernt. 

Und alles andere, wie arbeiten in einer Shell, ist einfach persönliches Interesse. Wer daran kein Interesse hat, der braucht das seit 20 Jahren auch nicht mehr, außer eben er nutzt Linux. Aber warum sollte man sich das freiwillig antun? Hat man letztlich nichts davon.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2017)

Ich stimme 1xok zu, dass Linux als open source System Gold wert ist. In der Arbeit muss ich oft selbst Programme schreiben oder aendern, bzw. Krempel von anderen modifizieren um das zu erreichen, was ich gerade machen will (Github ftw!). 
Wenn es nach mir ginge sollten source codes zu den Lizenzen kommerzieller Programme auch mitgeliefert werden (was natuerlich nicht wirklich geht, ich weiss, aber man kann ja noch traeumen  ).

Aber als Spieler bringt mir Linux deswegen doch nix. Fuer Spiele gilt: Je geschlossener das System, desto besser. Denn nur so koennen Entwickler auf festgelegte Standards setzen. Das Extrembeispiel hierfuer sind Konsolen, DirectX geht da nicht ganz so weit, bietet aber eben auch am PV eine einheitliche Grundlage fuer alle Windows Anwendungen, was Spielen zu gute kommt. Bei Linux geht es eben mit den open source Treibern und Programmen, wo jedes System praktisch keinem Standard folgt etwas chaotischer zu. Ist in vielen Faellen vorteilhaft, aber eben nicht fuer Spiele.

Nun zum Thema: Solange ein anti-cheat Programm sich auch online features bezieht, ok, hab ich nix dagegen. Bei online Spielen ist eine gute anti-cheat Software unverzichtbar. ABER:
1. Als praktisch 100%er SP Spieler moechte ich nicht noch mehr Prozesse unnoetig im Hintergrund laufen haben. Zumal aich meine Spiele gerne modde. Ich spiele gerade Fallout4 und fuer einige Mods, die ich nutze brauche ich den Script Extender. Im Prinzip ist das ein dll injector, funktioniert also nach dem selben Prinzip wie ein Hack oder eben ein Cheat-Programm. Jeder halbwegs sinnvolle Cheat Monitor wuerde sowas wahrscheinlich unterbinden. Und selbst wenn nicht, ordentliche Cheat Software muesste theoretisch staendig nach Speicher-Aenderungen scannen, die nicht zum Spiel gehoeren. Moechte nicht wissen, was sowas mit der Performance anstellt.
2. Wie sieht's mit always online in dem Fall aus? EEin offline cheat-Monitor, der nur auf dem eigenen System laeuft macht fuer mich nicht viel Sinn, viel zu einfach zu umgehen. Wenn der Cheat-Monitor aber mit eine MS Server in Verbindung stehen muss, und auch die Spiele immer prueft, die auch einen SP haben, dann waere ein always-online SP Modus eigentlich immer Pflicht 9es sei denn, sie geben sich den Mehr-Aufwand und beschraenken den Monitor auf die Situation, wenn der User den MP nutzen will).
3. Ist es nicht Aufgabe der Hersteller und Betreiber von Online Spielen fuer cheat-freie Umgebungen zu sorgen? Ich meine, die kennen ihren eigenen Programm Code doch am besten und muessten auch am besten in der Lage sein, fuer ihr spezielles Programm Eingriffen vorzubeugen. Ich kapier nicht so ganz den Mehrwert, dass MS hier ein sekundaeres System draufsetzt. Oder wollen sie hier mit den einzelnen Herstellern/Anbietern zusammenarbeiten? Das ganze erschliesst sich mit noch nicht so ganz.

Es bleiben also einige Fragen offen.
Wenn das alles zufriedenstellend geloest ist, stresst es mich aber nicht. Ich meine, ich habe 99% der Spiele, die ich heute noch spiele auf Steam, Origin, UPlay oder Gog (wo ich Galaxy nutze). Wir sind doch eh schon in unserem Gaming Verhalten zo durch-registriert, wen stoert da noch MS? Solange es sich nicht auf meine persoenich Spielerfahrung auswirkt (was bei den 3 Punkten oben der Fall waere), kann mir MS auch gerne den Buckel runterutschen. Privatsphaere ist, was Spiele angeht, schon lange passee. Da ist noch ein anti-cheat Programm das geringste Problem und alle, die hier deswegen wettern sind entweder komplett naiv oder beschweren sich hauptsaechlich um sich eben zu beschweren (oder weil es etwas ist, was bei der FDP Waehlerschaft eben gut ankommt  ).


Oh, und noch ein Wort, zu denen, die geschrieben haben, man sollte doch bei Win7 bleiben:
Ich selbst nutze auf meinen Spiele-Rechner auch noch Win7 (hauptsaechlich, weil alles laeuft, meine GraKa eh keine DX12 unterstuetzt und ich zu faul war upzudaten). Diejenigen hier, die gesagt haben "nutzt doch einfach Win7" vergessen aber, dass in ein paar Jahren der Support wegfaellt, bzw. ein Haufen Spiele nicht mehr auf dem alten System laufen werden und dann keinem mehr was anderes uebrig bleibt als upzudaten.. Entwicklungen also einfach zu ignorieren kann nicht so ganz die Loesung sein.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> 3. Ist es nicht Aufgabe der Hersteller und Betreiber von Online Spielen fuer cheat-freie Umgebungen zu sorgen? Ich meine, die kennen ihren eigenen Programm Code doch am besten und muessten auch am besten in der Lage sein, fuer ihr spezielles Programm Eingriffen vorzubeugen. Ich kapier nicht so ganz den Mehrwert, dass MS hier ein sekundaeres System draufsetzt. Oder wollen sie hier mit den einzelnen Herstellern/Anbietern zusammenarbeiten? Das ganze erschliesst sich mit noch nicht so ganz.


 Du hast das doch selber schon im Zusammenhang mit der Linux-Sache beantwortet: geschlossenes System. Wenn es EINE einheitlich Anti-Cheat-Software gibt, die im System verankert ist, können sich alle Spielerhersteller dran richten. 

Wie das dann genau umgesetzt wird und ob es nachweisbar viel Systemleitung braucht, muss man natürlich eh abwarten. Es macht aber keinen Sinn, dass eine Software eingreift, weil du ein Singleplayer-Spiel moddest, sondern es geht um das lästige Cheaten im Multplayer. Und WANN es eingreift, das werden ja mit Sicherheit die Spielehersteller pro Spiel selber festlegen. Warum sollten dann Mods für Fallout 4 betroffen sein? bzw. anders gefragt: mal angenommen, dass Bethesda was gegen Mods bei Fallout 4 hat, dann könnten die auch selber in Fallout 4 eine Funktion einbauen, die das sperrt - dazu muss man nicht auf den Heilsbringer Microsoft warten, der "endlich" eine Lösung anbietet   Ich sehe daher keinen Grund zur Sorge, dass WEGEN einer möglichen Windows-AC-Funktion bei Spielen etwas im Singleplayermodus nicht mehr klappt, was bisher ging. 

Die Frage ist ja sowieso, ob denn so eine AC-Funktion überhaupt kommt. Vlt. geht es auch nur um DIE Games, die über den MS-Store kommen wie zB Forza Horizon 3 oder so. Und wenn es kommt, dann könnte es auch gut sein, dass man es in den Windowsoptionen abstellen kann, aber dann halt DIE Games nicht im Multiplayer spielen kann, die die AC-Funktion vorraussetzen. So was wie zB punkbuster hätte man ja auch einfach deinstallieren oder deaktivieren können, dann konnte man eben die Titel nicht spielen, die das voraussetzen. Ist also nix neues, nur dass es halt jetzt Bestandteil von Windows werden KÖNNTE. 


Und wer Sorge vor "Datenklau" hat, der darf GAR nicht online gehen. Denn wenn eine Firma wirklich "bösartig" Daten sammelt UND weitergibt, würde sie dies auch heimlich tun. Das ist also Käse jetzt wegen einer offiziell bekannt gemachten Sache den Aluhelm aufzusetzen...


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

Au man Spiritogre. Ich will Dich nicht aus Deinem festgefügtem Weltbild reißen. Wobei mir nicht klar ist, wieso das für Dich so wichtig ist, dass mit Linux - angeblich - nichts anzufangen ist.

Programme wie MP3 Tag nutze ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, da Musikspieler wie Rhythmbox das schon seit Ewigkeiten fertig eingebaut haben. Am liebsten aber nutze ich abcde. Ein CD-Ripper für die Kommandozeile, der mir automatisch Titel und sonstige Bezeichnungen aus dem Internet läd und setzt. Dabei erstellt das Programm zu jeden Track für mich eine Datei im MP3, Ogg Vorbis und Flac-Format. Schön säuberlich geordnet. Einmal eingerichtet ruft man auf der Kommandozeile nur noch abcde auf und kann sich dann anderen Dingen zuwenden. Man muss nur noch die CDs wechseln. Macht das Leben so viel einfacher. Nur mal so als Idee für Dich. Sowas müsste es ja auch für Windows geben. Unter Linux sind diese Programme halt schon mit dabei. 

Ja, man muss das erstmal konfigurieren. Aber weißt Du: Lieber investiere ich zwei Stunden Zeit und habe danach für immer Ruhe als mein Leben lang sowas wie MP3 Tag verwenden zu müssen. Bei meiner CD-Sammlung würde ich damit mehre Monate Lebenszeit vergeuden, nur um mir einmal die Einrichtung von abcde zu sparen.

Linux ist heute in der IT derart elementar, dass ich darüber nicht weiter diskutiere. Läuft auf jedem zweiten Server. Daher stellt Windows 10 ja auch ein Ubuntu-Subsystem zur Verfügung. Linux auf dem Desktop einzusetzen ist absolut sinnvoll, auch wenn es bisher kaum jemand macht.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> snip


Bei der Fallout Sache geht es ja nicht um die Mods an sich, sondern um den Script Extender (FOSE), dass zusaetzliche dlls in das Spiel injiziert. Wegen der Mods selber wuerde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen, aber das Brogramm arbeitet ja quasi in aehnlicher Weise, wie es ein Trainer oder ein Hacking-Tool tun wuerde. Das gleiche gilt uebrigens z.B. fuer so Sachen wie Texmod.
Das koennte dann genauso laufen, wie bei einem Anti-Viern Programm, da gibt es ja auch oefter mal ein false positive. 

Aber gut, man muss halt einfach mal abwarten, wie genau das Ding funktionieren soll und auf welcher Ebene es arbeitet.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bei der Fallout Sache geht es ja nicht um die Mods an sich, sondern um den Script Extender (FOSE), dass zusaetzliche dlls in das Spiel injiziert.


 aber auch da gilt, dass Bethesda dann ja selber dafür gesorgt hätte, es zu unterbinden und nicht erst ein "Windows Plug-In" von MS braucht... 

Ich gehe klar davon aus, dass es für Multiplayer und dann auch nur für die Games, die da "mitmachen" und SELBER aktiv auf die AC-Funktion hin ihr Spiel anpassen gedacht ist. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn, dann müssten die Publisher ja zum Teil auch interne Dinge an MS offenbaren, damit die Funktion von Windows zuverlässig klappt. ^^


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Je geschlossener das System, desto besser. Denn nur so koennen Entwickler auf festgelegte Standards setzen. Das Extrembeispiel hierfuer sind Konsolen, DirectX geht da nicht ganz so weit, bietet aber eben auch am PV eine einheitliche Grundlage fuer alle Windows Anwendungen, was Spielen zu gute kommt. Bei Linux geht es eben mit den open source Treibern und Programmen, wo jedes System praktisch keinem Standard folgt etwas chaotischer zu. Ist in vielen Faellen vorteilhaft, aber eben nicht fuer Spiele.



Linux ist in jeder Hinsicht deutlich standardisierter als es Windows jemals sein wird. Das begründet neben der Quelloffenheit ja gerade seinen Erfolg. 

OpenGL und Vulkan sind quelloffene Grafik-Schnittstellen, die u.a. von Windows, Linux, Android und Nintendo unterstützt werden. Da macht niemand was er will, ganz im Gegenteil. Und was soll daran schlecht für Spiele sein? Ich kann auf meinen System ohne Einschränkungen Doom 2016 spielen, obwohl das nie für Linux erschienen ist. Aber Doom verwendet offene Grafik-Schnittstellen. OpenGL und Vulkan. Da der Quellcode  vorhanden ist, konnten die Wine-Entwickler das leicht einpflegen. An DirectX beißen sie sich dagegen bis heute die Zähne aus. Das ist Chaos. 

Der einzige Sinn von DirectX ist anderen den Marktzutritt zu verwehren. Es heißt, dass Spiele unter Linux schlechter laufen. Das ist eigentlich totaler Quatsch. Richtig ist, dass die meisten Spiele unter DirectX laufen und es dafür eben keine native Implementierung für Linux gibt, weil Microsoft das bis heute verhindert und DirectX wahrscheinlich auch keine saubere Codebasis besitzt.  

Deiner Aussage, dass unter Linux jeder machen kann, was er will, der muss ich klar widersprechen.  Das ist einfach komplett falsch. Ganz im Gegenteil: Microsoft und Sony setzen auf proprietäre Schnittstellen und machen damit was sie wollen. Oft mit verheerenden Auswirkungen. Ich will ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen welches Chaos in deren Systemen herrscht. Unter Linux ist dagegen alles offen und transparent. Und das bedeutet gerade nicht, dass jeder machen kann was er will. Für die Aufnahme von Code in den Linuxkernel gibt es sehr strenge Regeln. Da haben sich schon viele verschätzt. Und das geht dann so weiter bis in die Distributionen. RedHat, Ubuntu, SuSE. Da macht niemand, was er will.  Wo denkst Du hin? Das muss alles laufen. 

Mein Kernel meckert mich wegen meines proprietären NVidia-Treibers an, weil der eben nicht den Regeln genügt, die Linux an Treiber stellt. Insbesondere Quelloffenheit. Gehen tut es natürlich trotzdem.  Linux ist flexibel.


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das heißt Du wärst auch damit Einverstanden, das Bosch da es ein Hauptausrüster von Autos ist, dir Fahrweisen unterbindet, die mit Deinem Auto möglich wären? Ein Betriebssystem hat lediglich das System am laufen zuhalten und Programme auszuführen und nicht auf Programme und deren Anwendung einfluß zunehmen!



Wenn es zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit ist, dann ja 

(Leider denken nicht viele über ihren Ego-Tellerrand hinaus...)


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juni 2017)

@ 1xok

Nur eines noch, der Rest ist mir bei dir einfach zuviel Ideologie und geplapperter, weltfremder Blödsinn aus dem Elfenbeinturm. MP3 Tag nutze ich, wenn ich manuell Tracks editiere. Zum CD Rippen inkl. Tags und Cover habe ich Ashampoo Music Studio. Da brauchst du mit deinem Kommandozeilentool wirklich nicht kommen. Die Steinzeit ist nämlich vorbei.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ 1xok
> 
> Nur eines noch, der Rest ist mir bei dir einfach zuviel Ideologie und geplapperter, weltfremder Blödsinn aus dem Elfenbeinturm. MP3 Tag nutze ich, wenn ich manuell Tracks editiere. Zum CD Rippen inkl. Tags und Cover habe ich Ashampoo Music Studio. Da brauchst du mit deinem Kommandozeilentool wirklich nicht kommen. Die Steinzeit ist nämlich vorbei.



Das beruhigt mich ja fast. 

Lustig.

Kommandozeile verhält sich zu GUI wie Schrift zu Höhlenmalerei.


----------



## Loosa (5. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Linux ist in jeder Hinsicht deutlich standardisierter als es Windows jemals sein wird. Das begründet neben der Quelloffenheit ja gerade seinen Erfolg.



Welchen Erfolg?  
Für jemanden wie dich, der sich entsprechend in das System eingearbeitet hat, mag das ja auch alles praktisch sein und perfekt passen.

Aber das ist und bleibt eine überschaubare Minderheit. Für die Masse an Nutzern ist Linux völlig uninteressant. Wen interessiert denn da wirklich die Quelloffenheit? Ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran meine Treiber selber zu programmieren. Oder darauf zu hoffen, dass jemand für ein spezielles Problem schon eine Lösung hat. Oder (noch mehr) aszutüfteln wie ich _mein_ System genau konfiguriere.

Die Stadt München war auf Linux umgestiegen, was ich eigentlich super fand. Aber es war dermaßen wartungs- und kostenintensiv, auch weil sich proprietäre Schnittstellen einfach nicht umgehen ließen, dass die Stadt das Projekt wieder aufgab.

Mit was ein Server läuft ist mir egal, wenn ich ihn nicht warten muss. Aber ich muss beruflich Software verwenden für die es unter Linux keine vernünftigen Alternativen gibt. Ja, ein Teil davon läuft auch damit. Vielleicht sogar besser? Aber wenn ich so oder so einen Rechner mit Win oder MacOS brauche, warum sollte ich mir dann _zusätzlich_ auch noch Linux antun? Das rechnet sich einfach nicht. 


/edit: Kommandozeile mag toll zu kontrollieren sein. Manchmal nehme ich das auch her, aber eher für ein paar Batch-Dateien. Mit GUI kann ich aber schneller arbeiten und muss mir weniger Syntax merken - das ist für mich das Entscheidende.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> snip



Wo habe ich denn bitte geschrieben, dass jeder machen kann, was er will? Oder das jemand mal einfach so den Kernel aendert? Das meinte ich doch gar nicht.

Wenn ich schreibe "es ist eben etwas chaotischer" meine ich damit vor allem wie und wie haeufig updates kommen, wie es mit dem dev support aussieht und wie gut die Hardware Hersteller mit den Treibern hinterherkommen. Das alles funktioniert mit DirectX nunmal sehr viel besser und effizienter als bei open source APIs wie OpenGL und diese verlaesslichkeit ist es, worauf es den devs ankommt.

Wie gesagt, ich liebe open source Projekte fuer die Anwendungen, wo ich es gebrauchen kann aber fuer die Entwicklung von Spielen bereitet es leider mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Da sind lizenzierte Standard Tools nunmal die effizienteste Loesung.

Glaub mir, ich waere der erste, der jubelt wenn auf einmal alles fuer Linux kommt, wenn es denn auch funktionieren wuerde. Tut es aber nicht. Ich meine, selbst Steam, der Inhaber des groessten Absatzmarktes fuer Spiele auf dem PC ist daran gescheitert sein Linux System in relevanter Groessenordnung zu verbreiten obwohl ich nicht wissen will, wieviel Kohle die da reingebuttert haben..

Und was die Standards angeht, bei Windows weis eben auch jemand der selber Support leisten muss, was ein normaler duemmster anzunehmender User fuer ein System hat. Wenn du die ganzen Leute alle auf Linux loslaesst, dann hat auf einmal jeder ne andere Benutzeroberflaeche, Konfiguration, Auswahl von Diesntprogrammen und und und. Fuer IT Experten und Leute, die sich gut auskennen ist das super (drum laeufts ja auch gerne auf Servern, wo hauptsaechlich IT Fachkraefte dran arbeiten). Das ist Freiheit. Fuer einen Dienstleister, der sein Produkt moeglichst stressfrei an die breite Masse bringen will ist das der Horror.

Deswegen, gecshlossene Systeme mit ordentlichem und zuverlaessigem Support sind fuer zumindest die AAA Spiele-Entwicklung schlichtweg die sinnvollere Loesung.

@Herb: Naja, theoretisch waere das nicht noetig. Du kannst einfach ein Programm schreiben, das Speicherzugriffe einzener Anwendungen ueberprueft, wie gesagt, aehnlich wie ein Virenscanner, nur dass dieses eben speziell alles Ueberprueft was von Windows als Spiel erkannt wird (wie z.B. alle Bethesda Spiele) und dann keine Ausnahmen zulaesst.
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du recht, und sie werden sich mit den Spiele-Herstellern absprechen (und wahrscheinlich auch ein paar Kroeten sehen wollen wenn Publsiher das MS AC-Programm nutzen wollen  ). Wenn dem so waere, dann umso besser.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Welchen Erfolg?



Bis auf Deinen Desktop läuft so ziemlichen alles unter Linux. Dein Smartphone, Dein Tablet, Dein Fernseher, Dein Router, Dein NAS, Dein Cloud-Speicher, Deine Stereo-Anlage, Dein Auto. Such Dir was aus. 

Der Windows-Desktop ist das letzte verbliebene Gerät, wo regelmäßig noch etwas anders zum Einsatz kommt. Der Rest sind Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen und die heißt Linux. Apple wäre noch zu erwähnen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Windows verhält sich zu Linux ungefähr so wie ein Straßenverkehr in einer Großstadt strikt nach StVO vs. eine Rally quer durch das australische Outback ohne GPS-System. Ersteres hat Einschränkungen, es gibt auch mal Staus, aber jeder weiß, was Sache ist und wo er ist. Letzteres hat viel mehr Freiheit, aber kann übel enden, weil jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht und man ggf. meilenweit niemanden hat, der helfen kann, und keine Ahnung hat, wo zur Hölle man ist.


Und die Beispiele mit Dingen, die unter Linux laufen: bei denen bist du halt als normaler Nutzer nicht nur drauf angewiesen, was es "für Linux" gibt, sondern sogar auf das, was der Hersteller für Dein Produkt anbietet, falls es denn ÜBERHAUPT was gibt, da dort eine angepasste Version läuft. Für Profis, Freizeit-Nerds oder für ein System, dass der Kunde ja nicht anrühren soll, ist Linux super. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es für jeden "das bessere" System ist.


----------



## Loosa (5. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Bis auf Deinen Desktop läuft so ziemlichen alles unter Linux. Dein Smartphone, Dein Tablet, Dein Fernseher, Dein Router, Dein NAS, Dein Cloud-Speicher, Deine Stereo-Anlage, Dein Auto. Such Dir was aus.
> 
> Der Windows-Desktop ist das letzte verbliebene Gerät, wo regelmäßig noch etwas anders zum Einsatz kommt. Der Rest sind Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen und die heißt Linux. Apple wäre noch zu erwähnen.



Mein Fernseher läuft mit Röhre (), meine mobilen Geräte und Cloudspeicher über Apple. Auto habe ich keines, Geldautomaten laufen ja angeblich noch mit XP und wirbt nicht Java damit, dass Gott und die Welt an Geräten damit bestückt sind? Aber ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst. 

Ist halt eine andere Welt als womit ein Endanwender konfrontiert wird. Der steckt seinen Router an und weiß vielleicht noch, dass da mehr drinsteckt als 5 Drähte. Hmm, mein erstes System im Beruf war, kurzzeitig noch, Unix auf SGI's. War irgendwie cool, aber vermissen tue ich es nicht.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn bitte geschrieben, dass jeder machen kann, was er will? Oder das jemand mal einfach so den Kernel aendert? Das meinte ich doch gar nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich schreibe "es ist eben etwas chaotischer" meine ich damit vor allem wie und wie haeufig updates kommen, wie es mit dem dev support aussieht und wie gut die Hardware Hersteller mit den Treibern hinterherkommen. Das alles funktioniert mit DirectX nunmal sehr viel besser und effizienter als bei open source APIs wie OpenGL und diese verlaesslichkeit ist es, worauf es den devs ankommt.



Da fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich, weil ich Windows schlicht nicht nutze. Ich spiele jetzt wieder seit einem Jahr - unter Linux. In der Zeit habe ich mir keine Gedanken über den Nvidia-Treiber gemacht. Der Nvidia-Treiber wird unter Ubuntu über die zusätzlichen Treiber zur Verfügung gestellt. Das aktiviert man einmal und das war es. Danach wird der Treiber automatisch aktuell gehalten. Die Spiele laufen dann damit. Alle. Wo soll da jetzt ein Problem sein und was genau ist unter Windows da einfacher? Ich lese da immer nur von  Game-ready-Treibern. Mein Treiber ist immer "ready", weil Ubuntu schlicht dafür sorgt. Automatisch. Ich kann sogar auf ein Repository umstellen, wo ich immer den aktuellsten stabilen Treiber direkt von den Entwicklern bekomme. 

Ich habe bis jetzt noch  nie ein Problem damit gehabt.  Großes Manko unter Linux sind die AMD-Treiber. Deshalb arbeite ich ausschließlich mit Nvidia-Karten. Bis jetzt. Bei den Fortschritten die AMD in den letzten zwei Jahren unter Linux gemacht hat, kann ich mir für die Zukunft aber auch eine AMD-Karte vorstellen.  Ich denke in ein, zwei Jahren ist es soweit. Bis dahin bin ich mit Nvidia ausgezeichnet gefahren auch wenn deren Treiber proprietär ist.    



MrFob schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich liebe open source Projekte fuer die Anwendungen, wo ich es gebrauchen kann aber fuer die Entwicklung von Spielen bereitet es leider mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Da sind lizenzierte Standard Tools nunmal die effizienteste Loesung.



Also der Zug fährt aktuell sehr deutlich in Richtung Vulkan. Du schreibst "lizenzierte Standard Tools". Das gibt es nicht. Es gibt entweder lizenzierte Software oder Standardsoftware. Standards sind nie lizenziert, denn das würde sie proprietär machen also zu Nichtstandards. Deshalb ist DirectX ja auch kein Standard sondern eine proprietäre Microsoft-Schnittstelle. Nur weil Microsoft ein Monopol hat ist es ein _de facto_ Standard aber im Grunde auch ein Fall fürs Kartellamt. Besser ist durch Monopole noch nie irgendwas geworden, denn es fehlt schlicht der Wettbewerb.  



MrFob schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich waere der erste, der jubelt wenn auf einmal alles fuer Linux kommt, wenn es denn auch funktionieren wuerde. Tut es aber nicht. Ich meine, selbst Steam, der Inhaber des groessten Absatzmarktes fuer Spiele auf dem PC ist daran gescheitert sein Linux System in relevanter Groessenordnung zu verbreiten obwohl ich nicht wissen will, wieviel Kohle die da reingebuttert haben..



So gut wie nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil: Sie verdienen sogar ein wenig daran. Wo glaubst Du denn haben sie investiert? SteamOS wird von einer kleinen Arbeitsgruppe bei Valve erledigt. Die Hauptarbeit leistet das Debian-Projekt auf freiwilliger Basis. SteamMachines hat Valve selbst erst gar nicht angefasst, ebenso wenig VR Headsets. Das einzige was sie selber produziert haben ist der SteamController. Den vertreiben sie kostendeckend.  Und für die Spiele sorgen die Publisher, die damit schlicht Geld verdienen. Es gibt auf Steam eine Million Linuxspieler. Davon leben Firmen wie Feral und auch Valve verdient daran. Das ist kein Zuschussgeschäft. 



MrFob schrieb:


> Und was die Standards angeht, bei Windows weis eben auch jemand der selber Support leisten muss, was ein normaler duemmster anzunehmender User fuer ein System hat. Wenn du die ganzen Leute alle auf Linux loslaesst, dann hat auf einmal jeder ne andere Benutzeroberflaeche, Konfiguration, Auswahl von Diesntprogrammen und und und. Fuer IT Experten und Leute, die sich gut auskennen ist das super (drum laeufts ja auch gerne auf Servern, wo hauptsaechlich IT Fachkraefte dran arbeiten). Das ist Freiheit. Fuer einen Dienstleister, der sein Produkt moeglichst stressfrei an die breite Masse bringen will ist das der Horror.



Das will ich doch gar nicht. Entscheidend sind offene Standards. Darauf aufbauend kann jeder machen was er will. Wenn die Spiele erstmal alle auf Vulkan und OpenGL basieren, braucht es nicht mal mehr einen Port für Linux. Das ist die Idee hinter offenen Standards. Der klassische Linux-Desktop wird immer nur von einer kleinen Minderheit direkt genutzt werden und das ist auch völlig okay so. 



MrFob schrieb:


> Deswegen, gecshlossene Systeme mit ordentlichem und zuverlaessigem Support sind fuer zumindest die AAA Spiele-Entwicklung schlichtweg die sinnvollere Loesung.



Ich denke, Du sitzt einem grundsätzlichen Missverständnis auf. Geschlossene Systeme und offene Standards schließen sich überhaupt nicht aus. Ganz im Gegenteil. Offene Standards sind die Voraussetzung für  geschlossene Systeme. Die Standards sorgen dafür, dass alles zusammenarbeitet und Arbeit nicht doppelt und dreifach gemacht werden muss. Die Nintendo Switch wird wohl niemand als offenes System bezeichnen wollen. Aber sie setzt auf offene APIs, sprich auf OpenGL und Vulkan und auf sonst nichts. Exakt das erwarte ich von Microsoft, Sony und auch von Apple. Diese Unternehmen sollen gefälligst ihre proprietären Schnittstellen aufgeben. Diese verursachen nur Probleme und Mehrarbeit.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Windows verhält sich zu Linux ungefähr so wie ein Straßenverkehr in einer Großstadt strikt nach StVO vs. eine Rally quer durch das australische Outback ohne GPS-System. Ersteres hat Einschränkungen, es gibt auch mal Staus, aber jeder weiß, was Sache ist und wo er ist. Letzteres hat viel mehr Freiheit, aber kann übel enden, weil jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht und man ggf. meilenweit niemanden hat, der helfen kann, und keine Ahnung hat, wo zur Hölle man ist.
> 
> 
> Und die Beispiele mit Dingen, die unter Linux laufen: bei denen bist du halt als normaler Nutzer nicht nur drauf angewiesen, was es "für Linux" gibt, sondern sogar auf das, was der Hersteller für Dein Produkt anbietet, falls es denn ÜBERHAUPT was gibt, da dort eine angepasste Version läuft. Für Profis, Freizeit-Nerds oder für ein System, dass der Kunde ja nicht anrühren soll, ist Linux super. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es für jeden "das bessere" System ist.



Und Linux soll das Chaos sein? Vielleicht bei Umsteigern die das System nahtlos so weiter verwenden wie ihr Windows. Oder die diversen embedded Geräte und Glühlampen, die gegen alle Regeln der Kunst zusammengefrickelt wurden. Das ginge auch problemlos mit Windows. Nur Microsoft verlangt auch noch Geld dafür.


----------



## 1xok (5. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh, und noch ein Wort, zu denen, die geschrieben haben, man sollte doch bei Win7 bleiben:
> Ich selbst nutze auf meinen Spiele-Rechner auch noch Win7 (hauptsaechlich, weil alles laeuft, meine GraKa eh keine DX12 unterstuetzt und ich zu faul war upzudaten). Diejenigen hier, die gesagt haben "nutzt doch einfach Win7" vergessen aber, dass in ein paar Jahren der Support wegfaellt, bzw. ein Haufen Spiele nicht mehr auf dem alten System laufen werden und dann keinem mehr was anderes uebrig bleibt als upzudaten.. Entwicklungen also einfach zu ignorieren kann nicht so ganz die Loesung sein.



Was bin ich froh mir darum keine Gedanken machen zu müssen. Ein derartiges Theater bei Updates. Da muss ich bei Linux bis in 90er zurück gehen, um so ein Chaos zu finden. Ich bringe mein System jedes halbe Jahr auf eine aktuelle Version. Wenn man auf sehr hohe Stabilität setzt spart man sich die Zwischenschritte und datet einfach alle zwei Jahre ab. Das wars. Es gibt kein Linux 7 oder Linux 10. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Oder? Ich meine, was soll das denn? Weder Linux noch MacOS ziehen so eine Show ab. Warum sind die Updates bei Microsoft immer so ein Thema? Haben sie jetzt ein stabiles System oder nicht? Ich muss ein System doch updaten können ohne Haus und Hof zu riskieren.  Ich hab noch nie einen Linux oder Apple-Nutzer gesehen, der auf ein uraltes System zurück geht. Windows 7. Das wäre so als würde ich noch Hardy Heron einsetzen. Aus Überzeugung. 

Ganz ehrlich, da wäre ich schon lange bei einer anderen Distribution. Ach ja, unter Windows gibt es ja nur eine einzige. Ist halt schade, wenn ausgerechnet die Schrott ist. Ich selbst bin mit meiner Windows-VM noch noch bei Windows 7, weil ich Angst habe, dass nach dem Update erstmal nix mehr funktioniert. Ob Microsoft die Updates vielleicht besser einem Unternehmen überlassen sollte, das eine grobe Idee davon hat wie man so etwas organisiert? Obendrein verlangen sie dafür auch noch einen Haufen Geld. Unfassbar.

EDIT: Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen. Ist nicht 100% erst gemeint.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2017)

Ok, nochmal und jetzt wirklich ganz vereinfacht gesagt, es geht nicht um den Support gegenueber dem Endnutzer (also dir), es geht um den Support gegenueber dem Entwickler.
MS hat fuer DX eine sehr starke Support Infrastrukture und arbeitet eng mit Engine und Spiele Entwicklern, sowie Hardware Herstellern zusammen. Sie tun das, da sie ein Interesse daran haben, ihre Plattform als die komfortabelste Entwicklungs-Oberflaeche zu erhalten, weil ihnen das Geld bringt.

Linux: Fuer OpenGL gibt es ne Wiki-Page und einen Community chat. 

Ja schoen, bei dir laufen die Spiele, die unter Linux laufen, aber wie viele AAA Titel sind das? Nicht gerade viele, eben weil den Entwicklern auf fuer eine Windows Plattform vieles von MS einfacher gemacht wird. Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Linux Community ist super cool und da geht gerade in den letzten Jahren viel ab, auch in Sachen Gaming, aber mit der Marktmacht eines Unternehmens wie MS mitzuhalten ist da eben nicht ganz moeglich.

Deswegen ist es auch illusorisch zu glauben, dass Firmen wie MS oder Apple ihre Schnittstellen oeffnen. Es ist ja gerade diese Verschlossenheit, die ihre Stellung ueberhaupt erst ermoeglicht.



> Andernfalls müsste man ja Windows einsetzen um spielen zu können. So war es ja auch bis jetzt, weshalb ich 15 Jahre lang gar nicht oder kaum gespielt habe. Eben nur das was unter Linux lief und das war fast so gut wie nichts. Jetzt haben wir eine völlig andere Situation. Milliarden von Menschen nutzen nur noch mobile Devices für die es schlicht kein DirectX gibt. Glaubst Du, die Spielindustrie verzichtet auf diesen Markt? Microsoft und DirectX zuliebe?



Mobile Games sind - zumindest im Moment noch - ein komplett anderes Feld als die grossen AAA Produktionen fuer PC und Konsolen. Und fuer die sehe ih nicht, dass sich die Situation gross geaendert hat. Wenn du einen AAA Titel spielen willst, dann laeuft er in 90% der Faelle nur unter Windows. Das ist die Situation. Kann sein, dass sich das innerhalb der naechsten 20 Jahre aendert (ist als OS ja schliesslich auch erst seit 95 relevant, nichts ist unendlich) und es ist gut moeglich, dass der immer groessere Mobile Anteil dazu fuehren wird. 
Aber zum heutigen Zeitpunkt zu sagen, Linux sei eine ernst zu nehmende Alternative fuer die Art von Spielen, die wir hier im Forum normalerweise diskutieren ist schlichtweg illusorisch.


Und noch ein Punkt zu den Updates: Ich weiss, es war scherzhaft gemeint aber ein bisschen perspektive ist auch hier gefragt. Man muss Windows lassen, dass die Sache mit den Updates eigentlich super funktioniert. Jeden Mittwoch beim Runterfahren werden die Dinger installiert, und mehr merkst du davon eigentlich nicht. Nur der Support wird halt nach ein paar Jahren (meistens so 10-12) eingestellt, da es sich eben um eine Unternehmen handelt, dass seine all die Neuerungen im Produkt auch irgendwie wieder gegenfinanzieren muss. Das sollte gerade ein FDPler doch verstehen (  ). Und tun wir mal nicht so, als waere Linux immer das absolute Optimum an Komfort und Funktionalitaet. Einer der Hauptgruende wieso man so wenige Beschwerden hoert ist doch sein Nischen-Dasein fuer technisch Versierte. Waere Linux so weit verbreitet wie Windows, ich moechte das Internet lieber gar nicht sehen. 

Am Ende des Tages haben beide Systeme ihre Staerken und Schwaechen (ja, auch ein Linux). Ich persoenlich nutze beide (naja, alle drei grossen, habe auch ein macbook  ), jedes eben fuer das, wofuer es fuer mich am besten funktioniert. Den Windows Rechner hauptsaechlich zum spielen und fuer ein bisschen Textverarbeitung und Media-Zeugs. Den Linux Rechner hauptsaechlich zum skripten und programmieren und den Mac fuer Media- und Office- Anwendungen (lustigerweise gefaellt mir Office for Mac besser als die Windows Version) sowie fuer Daten-Analyse. Ideologisch an einem System festzuhalten halte ich fuer Kontraproduktiv.


----------



## 1xok (6. Juni 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal und jetzt wirklich ganz vereinfacht gesagt, es geht nicht um den Support gegenueber dem Endnutzer (also dir), es geht um den Support gegenueber dem Entwickler.
> MS hat fuer DX eine sehr starke Support Infrastrukture und arbeitet eng mit Engine und Spiele Entwicklern, sowie Hardware Herstellern zusammen. Sie tun das, da sie ein Interesse daran haben, ihre Plattform als die komfortabelste Entwicklungs-Oberflaeche zu erhalten, weil ihnen das Geld bringt.
> 
> Linux: Fuer OpenGL gibt es ne Wiki-Page und einen Community chat.



Also zu Vulkan gibt es 700 Seiten erschöpfende Dokumentation und zahlreiche Veranstaltungen. Letztlich kann ich das aber nicht beurteilen, weil ich kein Entwickler bin. Ich weiß nicht wie es Microsoft hinbekommen hat fast alle Entwickler auf ihre Seite zu ziehen. Die Jungs von ID-Soft haben sie damals mit viel Geld und guten Worten dazu überredet Doom als eines der ersten Spiele nach DirectX umzusetzen. Ironie der Geschichte: Heute ist Doom der OpenGL/Vulkan Vorzeigetitel schlechthin. 

Es sind eigentlich nur die Spiele, die auf DirectX setzen. Alle sonstigen Grafikanwendungen setzen eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten auf OpenGL. Auch Simulatoren. Hier ein interessantes Statement vom X-Plane Entwickler. 

DirectX, OpenGL and X-Plane | X-Plane Developer

Ich denke, dass Microsoft einfach ein gutes Marketing hat und das die meisten Entwickler glauben, dass sie mit DirectX irgendwie auf der richtigen Seite sind. Es ist noch nie jemand gefeuert worden, weil er DirectX eingesetzt hat.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ja schoen, bei dir laufen die Spiele, die unter Linux laufen, aber wie viele AAA Titel sind das? Nicht gerade viele, eben weil den Entwicklern auf fuer eine Windows Plattform vieles von MS einfacher gemacht wird.



Ich weiß nicht, was Du meinst? Für mich ist jedes Spiel, in dem ich mehr als 20 Stunden verbringe, ein AAA-Game. 

Tropico, Shadow of Mordor, Alien: Isolation, HITMAN, Metro 2033, Total War: ATTILA und Divinity: Original Sin. 

Viel weiter bin ich in den zwei Jahren, die ich jetzt auf Steam bin, noch nicht gekommen. Dazu kommt noch Minecraft, was ich sehr oft mit den Kindern spiele und was da seit Jahren ungeschlagen auf Position Nr. 1 steht. Übrigens von Microsoft. 
Dann steht noch ARK hoch im Kurs. Auch Klassiker wie CIV erfreuen sich großer Beliebtheit. Und so Sachen wie Rocket League oder Shell Shock. YouTubers Live und was es eben so gibt. Und natürlich CS. Das ist wohl der Dauerbrenner schlecht hin. Seit neustem interessiere ich mich für X-Plane. Hab heute mal die Demo ausprobiert. Und die Cessna gleich hoch bekommen. 

Sorry, aber das ist einfach das, was ich und die Kinder so spielen. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was da fehlt. Einzig  Elite: Dangerous vermisse ich ein wenig. Das klappt aber vielleicht irgendwann mal über Wine. Sowieso hab ich gar nicht soviel Zeit. 

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass ihr da ein bisschen auf dem hohen Ross sitzt und die Welt sehr aus euren Blickwinkel betrachtet? Nicht jeder ist Hardcore Gamer. Trotzdem lasse ich gut Kohle auf Steam. Zumal ich die Spiele dann ja auch oft noch für die Kinder kaufe.  



MrFob schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Linux Community ist super cool und da geht gerade in den letzten Jahren viel ab, auch in Sachen Gaming, aber mit der Marktmacht eines Unternehmens wie MS mitzuhalten ist da eben nicht ganz moeglich.



Ich denke schon, denn OpenSource hat viele Vorteile. Microsoft selbst nutzt das zunehmend. Dass sich der Linux-Desktop über die Nische hinaus verbreitet glaube ich auch nicht. Aber SteamOS schlägt doch in die selbe Kerbe wie Android. Einzig Valve ist nicht Google. Trotzdem könnte da eine Dynamik einsetzen sobald ein kritisches Spieleportfolio erreicht wird. Valve und die Publisher arbeiten jedenfalls daran. Und ich muss sagen, das ist schon alles sehr beachtlich. Fasst sich im Big Picture wie eine Konsole an. Wenn ich Valve wäre würde ich vielleicht was zusammen mit Nintendo machen. Die müssen sich ja auch neue Vertriebswege überlegen und Dank OpenGL/Vulkan sind Switch-Spiele in Zukunft sehr leicht nach SteamOS zu portieren. Stell Dir da mal eine entsprechende Konsole vor. Da kann sich der Wind ganz schnell drehen. Der Schlüssel sind in meinen Augen Kinder. Nicht irgendwelche Hardcore Gamer in den 40ern, die toben, wenn ein Knopf auf dem X-Box-Controller einen Millimeter weiter nach links wandert. Sorry, wenn ich das mal so uncharmant ausdrücke, aber so ist es doch oft bei uns alten Säcken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2017)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das dann auch nur für den Windows Store gilt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dann in Steam, Origin, oder Uplayspiele eingreift. Die haben ja ihre eigenen Systeme.


----------

